# 3rd grow 4 strains of autos in a tent 1000w



## Locked

Well I am ready to start my 3rd grow...the tent has been empty and dark for long enough... It will be 4 different strains of Autos under 1000 watts of HID lighting... The strain list is Auto BlueKush, Snowryder, Russian Rocket Fuel, and Short Stuff. I am staggering the grow by at least 1 week and maybe 2. I realized after my 2nd grow that if all 5 of my autos had finished on the same day I wld hve had a long night of manicuring..so this time I am starting 2 strains first then starting the other 2 behind them.
 First up is Auto BlueKush and Snowryder... both are feminized seeds.. I hve 2 of each in the wet paper towel germing right now...they will be followed up by the RRF and Short Stuff. Both of those are non feminized... The plan is to do 2 each of the fem seeds and 3 each of the non fem seeds... hoping to be rocking 8 females but wld not be heartbroken with 10... Will be starting them off with CFL's till they get a lil bigger then under a 400w and 600w light. I am most worried about heat issues with this grow. It is going on June and will be getting hot. Gonna run the tent right to the Central AC vent.. will also be using 2 turbo fans and an oscilating one as well...will be happy with 1 oz of dry weight off each plant...if they are anything like the White Dwarfs I just grew then I will be more then happy...
I was going to also grow LA Confidential and Chocolope in with this grow but I am going to hold off till the end of summer for that...I will need the cooler weather to help with those longer grows... This grow needs to be rapped up by the end of July and before the nasty August temps roll in...

Pics to follow as things develop...


----------



## thedonofchronic

:watchplant:
cant wait!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Sounds good Hamster. Ill follow along. Hope it goes well.

Who makes those strains anyway? Havent heard of them.


----------



## swiftgt

well you can count me in as allways man,
sounds good, what temps do you expect in aug?
i got my extractor and filter,and lamps, ill be fitting them today, yeaee!
did you get my pm?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> well you can count me in as allways man,
> sounds good, what temps do you expect in aug?
> i got my extractor and filter,and lamps, ill be fitting them today, yeaee!
> did you get my pm?



Yes I got your pm...thanks
As for temps in August ...most likely mid 90's...some days upper 90's


----------



## Cannabiscotti

watchn~!


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Sounds good Hamster. Ill follow along. Hope it goes well.
> 
> Who makes those strains anyway? Havent heard of them.



Thanks... The strains are from dope seeds.com


----------



## lordhighlama

what up hamster,, I hear ya on the hot summer temps.  It can get upwards of around 110 on a hot summer day here.

Hope you have success on keeping the temps in control, I'll stop in from time to time to see how this one is going!


----------



## smokeup420

well ima take a seat for this one, n yea havnt hurd of thos, gonna have to get me some, but first ima see what urs doo  hey i just looked at them, there  really cheap... n half dont have pix, but they sound like some good names. but do u think their stable? y half the price..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

This should be exciting . It'll be nice to see all the different strains together like that. With 1000 watts, I expect to see some monster buds or else..  .


----------



## Locked

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> well ima take a seat for this one, n yea havnt hurd of thos, gonna have to get me some, but first ima see what urs doo  hey i just looked at them, there  really cheap... n half dont have pix, but they sound like some good names. but do u think their stable? y half the price..



Thanks Smokeup... I don't think I wld say they are really cheap... I spent a lil more then 100 bucks US for the BlueKush (only 3 seeds), Snowryder (5 seeds) and Russian Rocket Fuel (10 seeds)...The Short stuff was a freebie (5 seeds)...as for stability... I don't know but we will find out... I only paid 30 bucks or so for my Buddha White Dwarf seeds (5 seeds) and they came out great... got 5 ozs of super potent smoke. My wife has already demanded I grow them again..she likes the smoke so much...


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> what up hamster,, I hear ya on the hot summer temps.  It can get upwards of around 110 on a hot summer day here.
> 
> Hope you have success on keeping the temps in control, I'll stop in from time to time to see how this one is going!



Thanks bro... my wife is from Arizona and having visited her numerous times  when she still lived there, I can feel ya on the upwards of 110... we went to the Phoenix zoo in September and it was 115f... dry heat but still brutal...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> This should be exciting . It'll be nice to see all the different strains together like that. With 1000 watts, I expect to see some monster buds or else..  .



Thanks Mental... I will try not to disappoint you.. I hope to see some monster buds as well...


----------



## smokeup420

yea i rechecked n yea i guess it aint TTHHAAT cheap, but cheaper then lowlife....plus yea i wassnt lookin at U.S currency lol..but yea ima invest in some fem seeds.idk what tho..... GOODLUCK


----------



## 420benny

Howdy hamster! Sounds like a fun grow. When I was searching for strains to try, the LA C caught my eye. I don't think many here have tried it. Can't wait to see how it goes. Maybe this winter for LA C? There are so many to try, it makes it tough to decide, doesn't it? If you need trimming help, just holler. I work for weed


----------



## WiTeFiRe

Sounds like an herbalicous grow man, hope it goes real nice and smooth for ya


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy hamster! Sounds like a fun grow. When I was searching for strains to try, the LA C caught my eye. I don't think many here have tried it. Can't wait to see how it goes. Maybe this winter for LA C? There are so many to try, it makes it tough to decide, doesn't it? If you need trimming help, just holler. I work for weed



Hey 420benny... thanks for stopping in... Yeah I am going to grow LA C, Chocolope, and Barneys farm LSD in the fall for sure... I will give you a holler if I need some help trimmin..


----------



## Locked

Ok so 2 snowryder beans and a bluekush bean sprouted nice tap roots and hve been planted in nice size pots with potting mix... the other bluekush bean I hve a feeling is a dud.. it has done nothing.. still sitting in the moist paper towel in the zip lock baggie... I am gonna put my last bluekush bean in there as well and hopefully one or both will get tap roots... that sucks if the one is bad.. I only had 3 feminized beans to begin with... will snap pics when they break the soil...


----------



## smokeup420

hope she pops!!!yea it would suck.


----------



## Locked

Ok well I hve one auto blue kush seedling now lookin all healthy and dead sexy as well..lol The 2 snowryders hve not poked through the soil yet and the other blue kush never germed.. so i put my last blue kush seed in a damp paper towel in a baggie and I hope it gets a nice healthy tap root... I will post a pic of the blue kush sedling a lil later... I just got home from work and need to chill-ax a bit...


----------



## Callawave

Good luck Hamster, I'll be watching with interest.
I still wish I'd bought some autos for my first grow, but I'll have to stick with what I've got for this one. After your last grow, I'll definitely try an 8 variety grow with autos next time.


----------



## HazeMe

Good Luck, Hamster!

I'll be along for the ride!


----------



## Locked

Here are pics of the 3 seedlings I hve going so far...1st pic is blue kush and last 2 are snowryder... its looking like the other 2 blue kush beans are duds... neither germed...  so I will be adding an extra short stuff or RRF...


----------



## Locked

Pics didn't upload... here they are...


----------



## swiftgt

2 didnt germ?
blue kush you say, do you mean blue himalaya?
that sucks though, are you still trying to germ them?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> 2 didnt germ?
> blue kush you say, do you mean blue himalaya?
> that sucks though, are you still trying to germ them?



They are called auto blue kush I believe... I put the seeds that did not germ in a glass of water and still nothing... duds...


----------



## Locked

Just a quick update with a pic... Germed 3 Russian Rocket Fuel and 3 Short Stuff and transplanted them into jiffy pucks and added them to the tent... hve the 400w MH going now at a far distance from the seedlings for a bit... In the pic the Snowryder fem is in the white pots and the only Blue Kush that germed out of 3 is in the green pot... since my 1st grow officially ended tonight I can now add the 600w to the tent as well....

oh and the 3 plants in the blue cups are an illusion..lol They are just bag seed I grew and will be getting planted in a secluded outdoor spot soon....


----------



## swiftgt

hey hamster, 
hard luck with the blue kush beans hopefully that one that germd will be a nice female,
maybe you could pollenate it abit for some seeds?
just finished planting my outdoor garden,
10 plants, some of them my mothers,
are now happy in there new homes!
im not sure ill be allowed to start another g.j!


----------



## Locked

Sweet Swift...I hve 3 plants ready to go outside myself...just hve to track down a good spot....
Good luck with the outdoor grow....
If I wind up with a male from the RRF or short stuff maybe I will give it a try. Never pollinated before.


----------



## uptosumpn

pulling up a chair for this one........~


----------



## HazeMe

Looking good so far, Hamster. Can't wait until they're in bloom!


----------



## Locked

Ok it's been a bit but update time... I hve 8 seedlings in pots now in the grow tent under 400w MH until my bulb comes... I also ordered an inline fan that the wife does not know about...yet 
Had a RRF dud... so that makes 3 duds... 2 auto blue kush and a RRF... :-(
Can't say I hve been super happy so far with the beans... I like attitude better..
So  pics...


----------



## Newbud

Sucks about the duds 

Is everything ok with the bag seed?


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Sucks about the duds
> 
> Is everything ok with the bag seed?



Yeah.. they hve just been neglected.. I am going to try and plant them outdoors tomorrow... they are like the red headed step children at this point...


----------



## swiftgt

that sucks about the low germ rate your getting,
i picked up the snow ryder short stuff and 5 free blue himalayin,
all but one poped up and i was somewhat respnsible for it not surviving,
but in general i have had good results,
what temp are you germing at, is it constant?
do you put a plastic bag over your seeds while germing,
i tend to germ the seeds in the darkness, as if they where in the soil,
not sure if it helps though,


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> that sucks about the low germ rate your getting,
> i picked up the snow ryder short stuff and 5 free blue himalayin,
> all but one poped up and i was somewhat respnsible for it not surviving,
> but in general i have had good results,
> what temp are you germing at, is it constant?
> do you put a plastic bag over your seeds while germing,
> i tend to germ the seeds in the darkness, as if they where in the soil,
> not sure if it helps though,



Temps were in the high 70's low 80's...I germed them in the little dome thing the jiffy pucks came in after getting tap roots in a moist paper towel in a baggie...  I am gonna germ 2 more to get to the 10 I am shooting for in this grow...


----------



## Locked

On a side note... not really part of this GJ but I found an outdoor home for my bag seeders in the blue cups... planted them this morning in the woods near my house off a path... will see how they do... gonna sneak back there tomorrow I think and snap a cpl pics... they were taking up precious room in the tent... looks like 10 pots will be a squeeze but I will make it fit...will hve a lil more room when my inline fan gets here and I can pull the turbo fan out of the tent...


----------



## smokybear

Looking good so far. That's too bad about the duds that you had. Hoping for all ladies for ya! Keep us posted on your progress. I will be pulling up a chair. Take care and be safe.


----------



## swiftgt

yea that sucks keep germing them though
im sure you'll get some good plants out of them,
good to hear you found a spot for them outside,
cant wait to see the pics,


----------



## Locked

The outdoors kids....


----------



## Big_Blunt

nice to see your taking advantage of the sun! hope it turns out well!


----------



## Locked

Quick update with pics... well they are growing a bit bigger everyday and out of 8 seedlings I hve 7 healthy and one that is.... well I will use the word challenged.... it is deformed.. it is one of the Russian Rocket Fuels...Just realized that the site put the pics in a different order...hve to change the list...

List of pics:
1. Blue Kush 
2. Snowryder feminized 
3. Russian Rocket Fuel
4. Short Stuff
5. The window licker of the bunch


----------



## GrowinGreen

Looking good as usual HL. I'm excited to see each of these strains grow.

That last one is a little ...well... different, eh? :laugh:


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster, they look good! I really like the look of that Blue Kush...nice fat leaves! I bet that Blue Kush is going to be some killer. 

Keep up the great grows!
HazeMe


----------



## Locked

So both my 600w HPS bulb came today and my inline fan also came today...1 UPS and the other Fedex... so I hooked up the 600w digi ballast and now we are firing on all 1000 watts... Will hook up the inline fan later...I want to get an idea on how the temps are affected with there being 1000 watts now...
Some pics...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha way to go ham, now you're sure to grow even more bud than your last go around! Your plants are going to love you for the extra light.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental... They can show their love by making some huge resin crusted buds.... I had to hook up the inline fan... the temps went up to 99 f...hooked up the inline and they shot down to the low 80's in 20 mins...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Eeek good thing you had that fan!


----------



## Locked

Yeah.. I am glad it came today... bulb came like a half hour before the fan...good timing for sure...


----------



## swiftgt

yea that was good timing!
good to hear your pritty much sorted for equipment,
what will the next buy be, a filter?
yea 99f is scarey high! esp when your not using co2!
bet your plants are thanking you for that!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift...next buy will probably be some type of cool hood or cool tubes...so I can keep the temps down even more...


----------



## Big_Blunt

nice clean setup once again, and those lights are gonna produce some amazing results, if you sealed those lights with air cooled hoods those temp's wouldnt be a problem, or if your feeling adventuourous a water cooled hood would always do some good


----------



## uptosumpn

water cooled!!!!! ...either the water cooled reflector by fresca-sol or The Ice Box Heat Exchanger by Hydrogen!!!!( they also make a thermal hood cover for your reflector and fan... but it all cost a lot more! But works the best...it's what I'm buying...you would need a 1/4hp water chiller and some pumps...it would cool the lights and act as an A/C if you buy 2.....JMO


----------



## Locked

A cpl picks of the 3 bag seed kids that I put outdoors in the woods near my house... They seem to be doing ok outdoors... they got bigger for sure...
1st pic is 2 of the 3 up close...2nd pic is how well they blend in...


----------



## HazeMe

They seem to be doing good outside. Those two are hidden very well.


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> They seem to be doing good outside. Those two are hidden very well.



Thanks Haze... yeah they blend in well right now.. will see as they get taller though and fill out...


----------



## Locked

Here they are at day 18 for the Blue Kush and the Snowryders and a cpl days less for the others...
Pic1>>Blue Kush Fem
Pic2>>Blue Kush Fem
Pic3>>Russian Rocket Fuel
Pic4>>The Snowryders Fem
Pic5>>Short Stuff
Pic6>>whole gang


----------



## thedonofchronic

so how do buds that grow outside not
have like brutal molds on them from rain?

lookin real nice over here hammy, im dealin with temps
too, my room stays at roughly 80. It was 75 in there yesterday
though. i have central AC with a timer but it costs alot


----------



## Locked

Thanks Don... Yeah it looks like I will be running the central AC pretty soon because the outdoor temps are in the low 80's with high humidity and just hving the windows open in the room with the tent is no longer working... it's gonna get expensive running the ac for sure... oh well looks like it's time to look into air cooled hoods now...


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah im thinking of buying a cheap door.
and then venting through that
i need an air cooled hood bad.


----------



## HazeMe

Wow, Hamster, those are looking real nice! I love the bushy thick leaves!!! I can already taste that blue kush, MMM! Can't wait til the end result. 

Keep on growing 
HazeMe


----------



## Locked

So day 20 and I look in on the tent grow and my Auto Blue Kush Feminized..that's the key word....Feminized... and it looks like ballz are developing on it... So to date with this seedbank...I got 3 fem blue kush seeds and 2 did not germ and the 3rd turned out to be male...  I also had other beans not germ.... I need to stick with attitude it seems... I will take pics of the male and post them later...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking good over there ham, healthy looking plants! I've heard about fem seeds being somewhat more vulnerable to developing balls and such.. It's probably the breeders fault for not providing more stable genetics.


----------



## Locked

Pic of the ballz on my Feminized Blue Kush... he is now growing outside the tent and I will use him for pollen....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yikes... You didn't stress the plant or anything did you?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Yikes... You didn't stress the plant or anything did you?



Nope...no stress at all


----------



## Newbud

Might be the pic but its probably me so i'm asking 
Is that a male or a herm?


----------



## HazeMe

Wow, Hamster, sorry bro. That's a tough break! We pay all this money for seeds, expect the seed companies to sell decent seeds and there are too many companies that give you junk seeds like this. Hope things get better!

HazeMe


----------



## GrowinGreen

Damn hamster sorry to hear that man. That blue kush was looking real nice too. Are you going to try and contact the seedbank or anything?


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Might be the pic but its probably me so i'm asking
> Is that a male or a herm?



Yeah I think I see signs of pistils forming now as well... looks like it is hermified.....
So does that mean the pollen from it wld be likely to form seeds that wld be more susceptible to becoming hermies?? 
This sucks because the odor coming off this blue kush is awesome....


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Damn hamster sorry to hear that man. That blue kush was looking real nice too. Are you going to try and contact the seedbank or anything?



Thanks GG... Yeah I am gonna send them an email... don't know if it will lead to them sending me more seeds but will gve it a shot... The Blue Kush was set to be the pornstar of the tent...smells sooooo gooood....


----------



## Locked

Yeah so their web site clearly says they will not replace the bad seeds... 
Here is what it says...
"Orders being shipped outside of the UK:

DOPE-SEEDS.COM will only answer order inquiries via an order number and indicate that either an order has or has not been shipped. Once an order has been shipped overseas our responsibility for that order is over."

it's like a catch 22... they are sold as souvenirs and not to actually be planted and grown... I will be going back to Attitude from now on...


----------



## swiftgt

sorry to hear that hamster,
thats lame, man
i have germed the rest of my autos and im only waiting for 3 to pop up,
im not a fan of fems at all,and would never buy them,
which other seeds did you have trouble with?
i had trouble with a whole pack of nirvana white rhino, and none of my kc northen bright came up,
getting bad seeds happens ever now and then,
lets hope thats the last time it does for you!


----------



## swiftgt

sorry to hear that hamster,
thats lame, man
i have germed the rest of my autos and im only waiting for 3 to pop up,
im not a fan of fems at all,and would never buy them,
which other seeds did you have trouble with?
i had trouble with a whole pack of nirvana white rhino, and none of my kc northen bright came up,
getting bad seeds happens ever now and then,
lets hope thats the last time it does for you!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that hamster,
> thats lame, man
> i have germed the rest of my autos and im only waiting for 3 to pop up,
> im not a fan of fems at all,and would never buy them,
> which other seeds did you have trouble with?
> i had trouble with a whole pack of nirvana white rhino, and none of my kc northen bright came up,
> getting bad seeds happens ever now and then,
> lets hope thats the last time it does for you!



Wow Swift... You hve even more reason than me to be pissed...a whole pack of white rhino and none of the kc northern brights came up....that sucks.
As for mine.. I believe I had a dud Russian Rocket and 2 dud Short stuffs as well as this hermie... It makes me mad because the blue kush smells so damn good... I need to get an attitude order in... who knows how many viable plants I am going to wind up from this grow... I need a plan B.


----------



## lordhighlama

sorry to hear about the bad misfortune hamster
sucks all that time and energy went into a "fem" seed
but a hermi is a hermi and there is no need to keep it's pollen.
best to just move on and forget about "shim"


----------



## smokybear

That sucks about the hermies. I would definitely go back to the other seedbank if I were you. Good luck with the rest of them and keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Newbud

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So does that mean the pollen from it wld be likely to form seeds that wld be more susceptible to becoming hermies??


 
How to open a can of worms lol.

Plenty will say yes but then others reason no.
I dunno man but i've read plenty who've done it and i remember someone not long back who made all feminized seeds and i imagine a lot of bag seed will come from hermi's and we've all seen what people can grow from bag seed so who knows man lol.

To be fair if i was in your position i'd do it, nothing ventured nothing gained an all that


----------



## Locked

Yeah Newbud I agree with you... Might gve it a try and see how the seeds turn out... just a touch of the pollen on a single branch of one of the females...

Thanks Lord and Smokey... I am going back to Attitude for sure... A bit more pricey but I had nothing but good results from their seeds...gonna order some Pakistan Ryder Autoflowering...and 5 more fem Buddha White Dwarf seeds... I love that strain


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Ohhh more White Dwarfs huh! Such a beautiful strain.. So you order all your seeds online do you? How long do the seeds usually take to arrive at your doorstep? 

It would be interesting to see what kind of plants the seeds turn out to be if you actually pollinate one of your buds.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Ohhh more White Dwarfs huh! Such a beautiful strain.. So you order all your seeds online do you? How long do the seeds usually take to arrive at your doorstep?
> 
> It would be interesting to see what kind of plants the seeds turn out to be if you actually pollinate one of your buds.



Hey Mental....last time seeds from Attitude took 5 working days to get to the east coast....I went with dopeseeds.com last time cause they were cheaper...but you get what you pay for I guess ....


----------



## Locked

Just confirmed both older snowryders as female and 1 of the RRF as a female...
The snowryders are fem seeds so no real surprise there... The Short Stuff is correctly named cause man they are short...no hope of sexing them yet...really battling the temps today because it is quite warm out after a long spell of cool weather... I gotta get a cooled hood...

Pic 1 and 2 RRF
pic 3 and 4 are of the 2 snowryders


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The Short Stuff is correctly named cause man they are short...no hope of sexing them yet...



:laugh: that's funny. Looking good hamster!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Growin... Hopefully the short stuffs grow enough to sex soon so I can get an idea of how many females I hve and if I need to germ more seeds...


----------



## Locked

Looks like 1 of the RRF might be showing as a male...

Kinda think these might be balls...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the Short Stuff......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and this is the whole tent family...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Looks great Hamster. Im guessing you ordered some from D-S.com. How are they to deal with? 

(sorry if I asked you that before, tilted more than a few frosty ones tonite)


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Looks great Hamster. Im guessing you ordered some from D-S.com. How are they to deal with?
> 
> (sorry if I asked you that before, tilted more than a few frosty ones tonite)



Thanks Brother...Yes got these seeds from dopeseeds.com...I actually hve not been that impressed and pretty much disappointed. I got a hermie, I had a few duds....my fem seeds produced the hermie...
I am going back to Attitude..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Not as good a variety for Autos at Attitude though.
I wouldnt mind tryin a few of those Short Stuff based strains from D-S.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Not as good a variety for Autos at Attitude though.
> I wouldnt mind tryin a few of those Short Stuff based strains from D-S.



Yeah the variety is lacking at Attitude when it comes to Autos...It's just Auto seeds are expensive as is and when you get duds and fem seeds going hermie it gets frustrating...it looks like the Short Stuff I hve going might be male...
I guess I need to germ some more seeds...


----------



## swiftgt

hey ham man,
looks likr there comming on well enough,
my snow ryder's are about the same size, but my short stuff are the same size as my snow ryder,
looks like that short stuff is a mile alright,
i got 2/3 fems from the snow ryder so far, and i poped the rest a few days ago, and transfared them into my new rhizobacteria inriched soil which i picked up last night,
i cant wait to see the results!


----------



## SherwoodForest

Um I found that there are several auto strains available at Attitude that are not listed under the auto flowering section. You need to read each breeders selections to find them. One for instance is the G13 Labs Poison Dwarf autos. I am trying them out right now so time will tell if they are worth a carp.


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hey ham man,
> looks likr there comming on well enough,
> my snow ryder's are about the same size, but my short stuff are the same size as my snow ryder,
> looks like that short stuff is a mile alright,
> i got 2/3 fems from the snow ryder so far, and i poped the rest a few days ago, and transfared them into my new rhizobacteria inriched soil which i picked up last night,
> i cant wait to see the results!



Sweet Swift...I can not wait to see how that soil performs... I just put 3 more RRF seeds into germination...I am shooting for 8 females total...


----------



## Locked

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Um I found that there are several auto strains available at Attitude that are not listed under the auto flowering section. You need to read each breeders selections to find them. One for instance is the G13 Labs Poison Dwarf autos. I am trying them out right now so time will tell if they are worth a carp.



Good to know Sherwood...I will go gve Attitude another look now...I am glad I didn't order yesterday... I might hve to grab a G13 poison dwarf or 2...i am getting the Buddha White Dwarf again for sure...great smoke


----------



## GrowinGreen

Yeah I noticed they weren't all listed in the auto section too. I suggested using the search box on the bottom left side and just search "auto"


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Yeah I noticed they weren't all listed in the auto section too. I suggested using the search box on the bottom left side and just search "auto"



Yeah I just did a search with the word auto and got a whole list...looks sweet.... they hve a strain called Quicksilver by G13...it is an auto but not a dwarf...sounds cool


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Attitude still doesnt have a large variety of autos. When the new site is actually working for them. They have the Long John Silvers, and something else by DoggieNuts or whatever its called. And Short Rider by Nirvana added.

I dont know why any of the banks dont carry a full line of the breeder. Every site has different Lowlife mixes. Maybe when Attitude brings their new site back up it will have the LemonSkunk x AK or White Russin x HK. Seems with the auto fad rolling strong. They would carry every strain they could. That goes for other banks too.


----------



## Locked

I agree.... It wld be nice if Attitude carried all auto and dwarf strains... I really want to get the auto blue kush again but i don't want to hve to go to DS.com again for them after my last batch...


----------



## Locked

Here is what the auto blue kush looks like now growing in my window... I don't think it is hermie..looks straight male to me now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the biggest Russian Rocket Fuel that is female..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and here is the newest Fem Snowryder I germed a cpl days ago....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hve 3 more RRF germing in a paper towel because it looks like 1 of them is showing male and 2 short stuff look male...as soon as I am 100% sure they will get executed....


----------



## swiftgt

there growing nice and fast for you hamster,
are you going to make some seeds this time around?
mine are comming on well enough,
but they havent really took off outside yet,


----------



## ishnish

:watchplant:
:bong:


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift...Yeah i am thinking I will try and make some seeds... I might as well gve it a try...glad to hear yours are doing well outside...hopefully they will take off and get real big for you soon... I just picked up some more soil and 2 of these pots that water from the bottom up...gonna gve them a try with the RRF that is germing...gonna kill the males tonight I think except for the blue kush in the window...


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> :bong:



Thanks for lookin in Ish....


----------



## Newbud

How you posting your pics like that dude?


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> How you posting your pics like that dude?



You hve a PM....


----------



## Newbud

Thank you plz 

I replied, i think lol, i'll check


----------



## Locked

Ok update time...I hve gotten nothing but males so far from these Short Stuff seeds...  I executed 2 males last night(seen here)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   They went into a plastic bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is the male short stuff that showed today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's amazing how small they are and still show sex.

Here is what is left of the tent family
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a short Snowryder female
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and a taller Snowryder female
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hve 3 more RRF germing in here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Closeup flowering tall Snowryder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hve 1 short stuff left...it has not sexed yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it is female so I can at least smoke some of this SS and see how the smoke is...good thing they were free beans...


----------



## Newbud

Wow one left  poo poo lol.
Well if its taking its time to make a decision then its gota be female so chil  lol

As for the snowriders it looks like some pheno variation there the short and the tall one look nothing alike lol, that tallest one looks like it would grow nice long side buds


----------



## swiftgt

wow lame man, sorry to hear that your getting males,
i got 4/5 fems out of the autos i poped so far! 
is there any possable way they could be stressed out?
heat,light,water,nutes?
i have to say your snowryder fem is huge compared to mine, how long is it going now?
the rest are looking good man.


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Wow one left  poo poo lol.
> Well if its taking its time to make a decision then its gota be female so chil  lol
> 
> As for the snowriders it looks like some pheno variation there the short and the tall one look nothing alike lol, that tallest one looks like it would grow nice long side buds



Well Newbud you were right...even though it is very tiny the last Short Stuff has shown as female.... Sweet...


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> wow lame man, sorry to hear that your getting males,
> i got 4/5 fems out of the autos i poped so far!
> is there any possable way they could be stressed out?
> heat,light,water,nutes?
> i have to say your snowryder fem is huge compared to mine, how long is it going now?
> the rest are looking good man.



Yeah Swift...the culprit is heat... I hve been struggling with it for days now..and although it has not affected the current females growth I think it has been causing the Short Stuff seedlings to go male... But I just bid on a cool tube on ebay... if i don't win the auction I will just buy one from HTGsupply... I did get 1 female short stuff though..it showed today...


----------



## Locked

Just a quick pic of the Short Stuff that showed female.. I can not believe they show sex when they are sooooo small.... I love autos...

The lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiny lil pistils...yay


----------



## Newbud

Your new photo method is not friendly to those of us with bad eyesight  

Congrats on the female, hope she stays that way if you really think you got heat/sex problem


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Your new photo method is not friendly to those of us with bad eyesight
> 
> Congrats on the female, hope she stays that way if you really think you got heat/sex problem



Thanks Newbud... oh and thanks for not saying the H word either..I don't want to see ballz growing next to those pistils....

I shld hve attached the pics as well so they cld be clicked on and enlarged...sorry


----------



## Newbud

Lol my eyes have never been my strong point


----------



## Locked

Here is a better look... these are clickable...


----------



## Newbud

> For the sightly challenged....


:rofl: 

Eye lad thats better thanx dude lol.


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Eye lad thats better thanx dude lol.



No problem... Gotta protect the eyesight............


----------



## Cannabiscotti

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah Swift...the culprit is heat... I hve been struggling with it for days now..and although it has not affected the current females growth I think it has been causing the Short Stuff seedlings to go male... But I just bid on a cool tube on ebay... if i don't win the auction I will just buy one from HTGsupply... I did get 1 female short stuff though..it showed today...


 
i totally recommend that DIY cooltube that THG put up. it's real simple. for a reflector i just used high temp foil tape, and covered the top half of the tube--just a thought....


----------



## Locked

Things are looking good. My RRF and the Snowryders are starting to fill in nicely and are good and green after giving them a small dose of FF Tiger Bloom... Still no sign of seedlings from the 3 germed seeds in the Jiffy pucks though... that has me a lil worried...will try to snap some pics later...I hve to console my wife on Michael Jackson's passing... I feel bad for poor Farrah Fawcett...talk about getting upstaged....


----------



## Newbud

> ... I feel bad for poor Farrah Fawcett...talk about getting upstaged....


 :spit:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Farrahs was building for a long time. 
Those were my favorite boobs. 

Must be why Im eating a cantaloupe right now. Kinda a deep down emotional melon attachment in some way.
That or I was just to drunk to work the microwave and reheat anything else.
Either way, sure taste good.


----------



## smokybear

Well the plants are looking good so far. That's too bad you only have one female... It is a good thing they were free beans, right? Anyways, everything else looks good my friend. Keep the pics coming and keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Smoky...


----------



## Locked

Just went to check on my bag seed kids in the woods... 2 of the 3 look ok but the third is pretty much dead...looks like something had it for lunch... 
Anyway... here are some pics...


----------



## swiftgt

not to worry hamster outdoor grows come with many advantages over indoor grows, but its allways at a cost,
but atleast there only bagseed!
i hope the rest will servive for you.


----------



## Locked

You are right Swift... if these were pricey Auto's I wld be pissed....


----------



## swiftgt

yea but it would have been a bad idea to put expensive seeds out unprotected! 
saying that im haveing alittle bother with my autos been attacked by dam slugs outside!
i have put copper tape arounf the pots and the stem to protect them from slugs/snailes,
dam there black hearths!


----------



## Locked

*I Hate Slugz.......*

Lol.... I really do though... they skeev me..lil snails without the hardtop...


----------



## Locked

Thought I wld post up a cpl pics of how my 2 biggest plants are coming along...
The Shorter plant is the RRF and the taller one is my Snowryder...I gve the snowryder full nutes today since her lower leaves are very light green I think she cld use them...


----------



## Locked

Pics from 6-29..
I hve 2 new seedlings in blue cups...and 6 in pots..all but 1 in pots has shown as female... out of all of them the Russian Rocket Fuel looks the best in my opinion...


----------



## Newbud

Yeah i reckon the Russian Rocket Fuel looks the best too but i think the SnowRyder makes the best picture if ya gets me 

Looking good anyhows


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey ham, beautiful little autos you've got there. Very short and bushy I can say that! How far along are they in the budding stage again? 

Do you still have some of that Bhudda white dwarf bud still or did you smoke it all? .


----------



## Exarmy

looking good bro!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey ham, beautiful little autos you've got there. Very short and bushy I can say that! How far along are they in the budding stage again?
> 
> Do you still have some of that Bhudda white dwarf bud still or did you smoke it all? .



Hey Mental what's up Brother... I hve not seen you around lately it seems.. I hope all is good. The big SnowRyders are like 34 days old and the big RRF is like 28 days old. The others I hve lost track of since i hve had so many problems with these seeds... I had 3 fem Blue Kush and only 1 germed and it was a MALE! Also 3 of the 5 Short Stuff seeds went male...
As for the Buddha White Dwarf..yes I hve like 4 grams of it left I believe...me and the wife only smoke it at the end of the night cause it puts you down hard..lol Still trippy but it has become quite narcotic like since fully curing. I just placed an order from Attitude for 5 fem Buddha White Dwarfs, 2 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]World of Seeds Pakistan Ryder Autoflowering Feminized, 1 [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]G13 Labs Quicksilver Feminised, and I am getting the following freebies...[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Dinafem Blue Hash, [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Dinafem White Widow, and [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif] Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner... I had to go back to Attitude... 
[/FONT]


----------



## Locked

Thanks Exarmy... I am Exairforce by the way....  Spent 3 years overseas in Japan, Korea, and the Philippines...was a total blast...especially the PI...I cld write a book with all the stuff I seen and did over there....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Awsome ham, sounds like some potent strains .  

My weed seems to be doing that as well but only when you go over the threshold... like where you probably should have stopped and quit smoking for a bit, you kept smoking the big ole bong.


----------



## thedonofchronic

great pics lewis 

:ciao:


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Awsome ham, sounds like some potent strains .
> 
> My weed seems to be doing that as well but only when you go over the threshold... like where you probably should have stopped and quit smoking for a bit, you kept smoking the big ole bong.



Yeah Mental I know what you mean... ever since we got this bigger bong I seem to pack the bowl a bit more....and then before you know it you are couch locked or sometimes bed locked if we smoke in the bedroom...


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> great pics lewis
> 
> :ciao:



Thanks Don...I shld be taking a bit more pics now that the magic of flowering is going strong... I love taking and looking at bud porn....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hampster     thanks for the reply to my pm... just got a chance to go thru this whole journal....   very nice...  good luck the next couple weeks... i will def be watching...  gonna go through your white dwarfs grow right now as im thinkin about gettin some autos myself... and would luv to pick your mind alil about them before orderin them up... good luck... Stay Safe...


----------



## Locked

No problem JAAM... Hit me up if you hve any other questions... I will be more then happy to answer them. I love the Autos but I am itchin to do another full size grow... but that will hve to wait till the end of summer when the temps cool down a bit... I am going to smoke some White Dwarf right now and then melt into my bed and enjoy a nice peaceful sleep...


----------



## Locked

Just some progress pics... I can see the buds getting bigger and bigger everyday now on the oldest ones... 
Still battling heat issues but I hve set the timer to turn the lights off from noon till 6 pm and this has helped alot...looks like my smallest RRF that is not a seedling is going to be female so that gives me 6 females and 2 seedlings and 3 germing in Rapid Rooter plugs... shooting for 8-10 females total...


----------



## SherwoodForest

Beauties!


----------



## smokybear

The ladies are looking great. Nice work my friend. Going to be a good harvest here soon. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Pothead420

looking good Hamster wow those stay small looking sweet :hubba: 
i got 1 Short Stuff and 3 Snowryder going out side im gonna use them for seed making. and i might be getting some Auto Blue Himalaya pollen from a buddy. its a sweet stud all the sacks were turning a sweet blue/purp color and has a great structure.


----------



## Locked

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> looking good Hamster wow those stay small looking sweet :hubba:
> i got 1 Short Stuff and 3 Snowryder going out side im gonna use them for seed making. and i might be getting some Auto Blue Himalaya pollen from a buddy. its a sweet stud all the sacks were turning a sweet blue/purp color and has a great structure.



Hey Pothead thanks... I am not to keen on the Short Stuff strain. It stays *too* small...not gonna get much smoke off it it seems... I will post up a pic of the one I hve that is flowering...unless it grows some huge buds I can't imagine getting more then 5 grams or so dry...


----------



## Locked

Here are 2 pics of the Short Stuff near a tape measure... it's tiny... I might get one good bowls worth from it....I hope the smoke is good at least...


----------



## Newbud

They shuda come with a warnin lol.

Looking good mate


----------



## Locked

You are right Newbud...the only thing keeping me from getting pissed is that they were freebies...if I had paid money for them I wld feel jipped for sure...


----------



## Locked

smokybear said:
			
		

> The ladies are looking great. Nice work my friend. Going to be a good harvest here soon. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.





			
				SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Beauties!



Thanks Smoky and Sherwood....


----------



## swiftgt

looking good ham man,
yea they dont call them short stuff for nothing!
i got two male autos today, there only 3" high and sexed already, wow there quick!
hopefully most of the rest will be fem's,


----------



## Locked

Yeah Swift...those short stuff are too short...and they are kinda strange looking... The RRF is a really nice strain though... love the look and the smell of it. 
Let's hope the rest of your autos are female...


----------



## Relentless999

nice man!  do u have any lowlife hindu kush going?  Ive got some goin now!


----------



## Locked

Ok so this is why I love Attitude.... I ordered my beans (5 fem Buddha White Dwarf, 2 Pakistan Ryder Fem, and G13 Labs Quicksilver Fem) on june 27th which was a Saturday night almost early Sunday and my beans came today...They are quick.


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> nice man!  do u have any lowlife hindu kush going?  Ive got some goin now!



I had 3 Auto Fem Blue Kush beans but 2 were duds and the 3rd turned out to be male even though they were fem seeds....that sucked....
I wld love to try some hindu kush though...


----------



## Relentless999

man u have been through some autos!  i know its hard to say, but what is ur favorite auto any why?
thx


----------



## Relentless999

i also love attitude.  i have ordered from them several times and usually get my beans discretely in about a week


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> man u have been through some autos!  i know its hard to say, but what is ur favorite auto any why?
> thx



I actually hve only smoked one strain of auto and that was Buddha White Dwarf... I wld recommend that strain to anyone interested in growing autos...the reason is two fold... one they hve a hvy yield for an auto and two the smoke is *** kickin...

I hve now grown 5 different strains: Blue Kush, White Dwarf, Russian Rocket Fuel, SnowRyder, and Short Stuff... I wld put the White Dwarf at the top of the list closely followed by the RRF...it is a beauty...Short Stuff wld be at the bottom of the list and Blue Kush is undetermined...


----------



## Locked

Thought I wld post some pics of the oldest children in the tent... They are just starting to enter the Bud Porn Zone (BPZ)...lol Got a cpl shots to share...


----------



## Newbud

:watchplant: :stoned: :48:


----------



## BioShaman

Good luck


----------



## Locked

Well now that my lil girls are old enough and expressing their womanhood through nice juicy buds I figured I wld shoot some bud porn this morning...
I hope you all enjoy...


----------



## Newbud

Taking pictures of your lil girls showing there womenhood  

Thought i was on the wrong forum then lol.

Looking good mate :aok: very good


----------



## Locked

Thanks Newbud...Just figured i wld let my ladies show their feminine assets  for all to enjoy...I know I love a good bud pic....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

lookin good hamster...   how much longer do those ladies have??  Stay Safe...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Eveytime i look at your autos it makes me wanna order them immediately... I just feel like im wasting time... LOL  Cant wait to see these done... Stay Safe...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Eveytime i look at your autos it makes me wanna order them immediately... I just feel like im wasting time... LOL  Cant wait to see these done... Stay Safe...



Yeah that's the great thing about autos..especially for someone like me who does not hve a lot of patience...60 days or so till glory...
If you hve the cash handy then order them. Just stay away from Short Stuff..lol
They are a handy side grow while you are waiting for the regular strains to grow, flower, and then eventually finish.... and you will not be disappointed by the smoke from Buddha White Dwarf for sure....


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> lookin good hamster...   how much longer do those ladies have??  Stay Safe...



Something like 18 days on the oldest snowryders and 26 days on the oldest RRF....


----------



## HazeMe

Sexy looking girls, Hamster!!! Keep up the good work!

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Sexy looking girls, Hamster!!! Keep up the good work!
> 
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze....


----------



## Locked

The buds on the oldest snowryders are getting nice and crusty now...
1st 2 pics are snowryder...3rd is RRF 8 days behind SR...


----------



## Dillan

Looking good hampster you gotta love autos it's amazing to watch how quickly they progress.


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> Looking good hampster you gotta love autos it's amazing to watch how quickly they progress.



Yes exactly...they are only boring for a week or two and then the magic starts to happen... I don't hve a lot of patience so they are perfect for me......


----------



## Locked

Just a quick note/observation... It looks like the RRF which is 8 days behind the SR has caught up to it in Bud progress...not to mention the SR has a main cola and to side branch buds while the RRF has a main cola and 8 side branch buds forming... It looks like yield wise the nod will be going to the RRF and it might even challenge my hvy yielding White Dwarfs I grew last grow...


----------



## Newbud

Crusty bud pics lol, i thought you'd burnt em 

Some nice "crusty buds" ya got there lol


----------



## Locked

Yeah I mean Crusty in a good way.. not like crusty underwear way..lol


----------



## Newbud

You been goin through my laundry?


----------



## Locked

Just remember...Yellow goes in the front...Brown in the back....lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Lookin good there hamster.



> Yellow goes in the front...Brown in the back....lol


He might just do like I do. Sniff it to see what side smells like hemorrhoid cream and put that in the back.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Lookin good there hamster.


Thanks Bro...looking forward to harvest time in a cpl weeks...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

You going to try those Red Dwarfs anytime Hamster?

I kept reading on those Buddha strains. Seen alot of people say they were just LRxWW for White Dwarf. And Skunk#1xLR for the Red.
But in Big Book of Buds. Says its started with a foundation of Skunk#1xRuderalis to make a more powerful base than just LR. Then the White Dwarf is (S#1xR)xNorthern Lights and the Red Dwarf is (S#1xR)xS#1.

I dont know. I remember a strain from the 80s I believe. Was called Ruderalis Skunk. There was also a Ruderalis Indica. But the Skunk was far stronger.
Problem was when making seeds the Ruderalis was overpowering so the offspring would get weaker. Guess its why it died out, yet others are still around. Had me wondering bout the Buddha based offspring. Unless they found a way to stabilize it. Or used a different Ruderalis strain to work with.

Sorry. Rambling cause Im bored. Just sittin here watchin the Tour De France.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

looks tasty there ham-bone


----------



## Newbud

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just remember...Yellow goes in the front...Brown in the back....lol


 
Yeah for the first two days then you turn em round for another two to eaven out the the shading then turn em inside out and repeat cycle.
This way you only need to buy new underwear once a year although they do tend to disolve if there cotton round the crotch


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yeah for the first two days then you turn em round for another two to eaven out the the shading then turn em inside out and repeat cycle.
> This way you only need to buy new underwear once a year although they do tend to disolve if there cotton round the crotch



Now it looks like you must hve peaked at my laundry when I was single...the wife won't stand for any of that now though... she makes me chuck them at the first sign of a hole...which sucks because that's when they are just beginning to get broken in....


----------



## Locked

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> looks tasty there ham-bone



Thanks TN....the tent is entering the tasty zone for sure now...


----------



## Locked

Spearchucker... I did consider the Red Dwarf but I hve been spending my money on my strains for my fall grow...I hve Chem-head coming from EG and I am going to order some Brainstorm Haze from Delta 9 labs soon...so cash is a lil tight. I will try the red dwarf though in the future...


----------



## Locked

Some progress pics...gonna seperate them into different posts...

So here is the Tall pheno SR...


----------



## Locked

You can notice how many more bud sites there are on the RRF compared to the tall SR....


----------



## Locked

The shorter pheno SR also has more bud sites then it's sister...


----------



## Locked

Here is Short Stuff...what a waste of time, space, light and water...I will never grow this strain again...last pic is an overhead shot so you can see it's funky long leaves...


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Nice slippers dude!


----------



## Newbud

> and last...and least!!! The Short Stuff...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here is Short Stuff...what a waste of time, space, light and water...I will never grow this strain again



:rofl: enough said :giggle:

Very nice man, natural yellowing aside those babies look pretty much leaf perfect man, you got a gift for this stuff man.

I find it interesting to see the pheno diference throughout strains at the moment cos of my own goings on with new seeds lol.
Cloner arn't i so its same deal every time lol ( simple things/ simple minds eh :giggle:
Rambling? yes/no?/:confused2: lol.
My attic grow is on hold for a while, i wanna move house and my set ups safe enough "i dont do guests", said the grumpy old man :huh:????????
But i deffinatly be inviting you and the other half round for a tutorial once i switch to auto's 
Hijack thread me??? Dont know who said that but i'm off before i get in trouble.
Here share this while you try and get your head round that :48:


----------



## Locked

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Nice slippers dude!



LOL... Thanks TN... I go for comfort over style when I am lounging around the house...


----------



## Locked

Thanks Newbud... I think it is more the autos then me though...I am short on patience and they are short on time so we just mesh.... I hve learned what to look for as they grow though so when you grow your first autos I wld be happy to help...


----------



## GrowinGreen

damn those are lookin' real nice HL-

I really want to try a couple of the autos in these hempy buckets- see what I can get out of them. Real nice plants and pictures you have-  I like the looks of that shorter SnowRyder.

oh and your wording when you talk about 'short stuff' has made me laugh this whole time haha ...it's trying its best


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> damn those are lookin' real nice HL-
> 
> I really want to try a couple of the autos in these hempy buckets- see what I can get out of them. Real nice plants and pictures you have-  I like the looks of that shorter SnowRyder.
> 
> oh and your wording when you talk about 'short stuff' has made me laugh this whole time haha ...it's trying its best



Thanks GG...You shld gve them a try...they are lots of fun...Just don't try SHORT STUFF.....lol


----------



## Locked

Time for an update... The tent dwellers hve been needing water in the early morning when I am trying to get ready for work so I decided to try and push them a bit to get to where they need water at night when I get home from work... I barely get up with enough time to make it to work so it was making me late for work... 
I went a lil bit to far and they were looking a lil bit hurting for water tonight but they shld rebound without a problem now that they got their watering...anyway... here are some pics...I rearranged the spare room they are in and brought down my first grow cabinet so that I can do a sort of perpetual grow...older girls in the tent, and younger ones starting out life in the cabinet with cfl's...had no choice because the tent is now full with 7 confirmed lady's and one that shld show soon...I will break this update up into a cpl different posts so I can comment on the pics...

First 2 pics are of the taller pheno SnowRyder that is also the furthest along...44 days old..she is the one in the fron of the first pic


----------



## Locked

Ok well I was going to do a run down on the pics but "server busy" issues make that a pain in the butt and I don't hve that kind of patience..that's why i love autos in the first place... So here are a bunch of pics...


----------



## Locked

My seedling....


----------



## HazeMe

MMM MMM MMM, can't wait til harvest time. LOL. Very nice looking bud... I'm sure they taste as good as they look too.


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> MMM MMM MMM, can't wait til harvest time. LOL. Very nice looking bud... I'm sure they taste as good as they look too.



Thanks Haze...They are starting to fill in nicely but I hve to say the White Dwarfs stunk much more then these...there is almost no smell from these unless you brush the buds a bit then there is a lil bit...I hope that is not an indication of potency though...


----------



## Locked

Time for some pics.... SR is on day 48 about 12 days from harvest...RRF is on day 40...20 days or so out...am I forgetting something?  Oh yeah...Short Stuff...I don't even know what day this mess of a strain is on... 
I wld recommend Short Stuff to anyone who wants to grow autos and is very space limited or using an Aerogarden...cause it stays short that's for sure...and to be fair it has some nice bud on it...just not a lot of it...
Anywho...
1st 3 pics are RRF
2nd 3 pics are SR
last 3 pics are Short Stuff...you can see it's some nice bud on SS in the last pic...
Hopefully when I post this it the pics do not get scrambled out of order....

On a side note...I got my cool tube and hooked it up..I just hve to go to Lowes and get some clamps to hook the tubing up to it and the inline fan...
And last but not least.. I hve to gve a shout out to Spearchucker for hooking me up with a great single seed site... So in addition to the beans I got from Elite Genetics (Chem-Head...a cross between Headband and Chemdogg D) I now hve some more Buddha White Dwarf, Diesel Ryder, Automatic Great White Shark and AK-48 coming....wanted to get some Brainstorm Haze from Delta 9 labs but from what I hve heard it grows tall like a real monster and wld eat up all my grow space...


----------



## zipflip

them sure sum sexy lil ladies you got there.
  how much weight ya think ya yield off one them at most?
  i really really need to get me sum autos goin one time. i just wanna do autos just to give em a try but...:confused2:  im thinkin im a say hek wit it an break down an order me a small batch seeds in month or so an seperate a male an fem just to get me a but load of seeds anyway so i wont have to order again lol.
  hows the potency on them lil beauties ya grow hamster(compared to normal phenos/strains) would you say? thats really my main concern more so.
  sure would bee nice to have a couple growin in the momma cab while others in 12/12 waiting forthem to finish   HURRY LADIES!! LOL
  looks great hamster


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Appreciate the shoutout HL.

Plants are looking great. Love those RRFs. Hairs look crazy coming off of them.

Hope your beans get in safe. Want to see a GWS grow. Heard they grow looking like the old lollypop tree on Family Feud.  Bunch of branches, with fat tight little buds on the ends.


----------



## uptosumpn

Hey ham...quick ques....What day was the "first time" you gave your auto nutes? I see you started in 16oz cups, (like I did!) How much water you give em at this stage and how often?


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Appreciate the shoutout HL.
> 
> Plants are looking great. Love those RRFs. Hairs look crazy coming off of them.
> 
> Hope your beans get in safe. Want to see a GWS grow. Heard they grow looking like the old lollypop tree on Family Feud.  Bunch of branches, with fat tight little buds on the ends.


Thanks Brother...I love the RRF as well...They definitely are packing on the bud and they don't seem to grow like the classic looking cactus like the SnowRyder is doing..they hve many side branches with lots of buds on each...

As for my beans...well they got here today...fast service and they were packed nicely..I won't gve away how they were packaged for safety reasons...best thing was each seed came in its own baggie and was labeled nicely... I will grow out the Great White Shark soon so all can see....


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Hey ham...quick ques....What day was the "first time" you gave your auto nutes? I see you started in 16oz cups, (like I did!) How much water you give em at this stage and how often?



When they were in the 16oz cups I kept them fairly moist... I wld water hvy and then let them be for like 2 days and then re-water...

As for nutes...I play it by ear...I use MG soil for seedlings (I know plenty of peeps say not to) and I hve never had a problem...then around the start of the 3rd weak I gve them just a 1/2 serving taste of Tiger Bloom and watch to see how they handle it...then I up the amount of nutes I gve them every 3rd watering till they are taking a full serving once a week...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother...I love the RRF as well...They definitely are packing on the bud and they don't seem to grow like the classic looking cactus like the SnowRyder is doing..they hve many side branches with lots of buds on each...
> 
> As for my beans...well they got here today...fast service and they were packed nicely..I won't gve away how they were packaged for safety reasons...best thing was each seed came in its own baggie and was labeled nicely... I will grow out the Great White Shark soon so all can see....



You got them already?? I was going to order last night. And was trying to figure out if they were late, when they would be in. Cause there is a day in the first few days of August I wont be able to make it to the mailbox. And the kids will open anything in a package lol. Cause if I cant order now. Id pretty much have to wait till the end of August when they go back to college.
So how many days was it? Hope your out here tonight to answer. Tomorrow is a shipping day I have on my side lol.


----------



## Locked

I ordered at 10pm east coast time on Monday...So less then a week to make it to the east coast...


----------



## Locked

Figured I wld put a few group shots up and a pic of the cool tube I bought...

This is the whole tent harem...


This is the cool tube...
 I need to hook up the ducting..going to Lowes today to get some clamps...and this is the 5 biggest girls...
  Harvest time for them is creeping closer...can not wait...


----------



## MindzEye

Get that duct hooked up and lower that light 18 inches above tops and watch the crystal explode!!

Nice looking grow...


----------



## Locked

Thanks MindzEye...Getting it hooked up is the first thing on my to do list today...if work had not been so hectic this week I wld hve already gotten it done...it will be nice to be able to get the light right down on top of them...


----------



## MindzEye

Hey while your at Lowes you cant forget the foil duct tape, I use clamps to hold duct on the light and the tape keeps it air tight :hubba:


----------



## Locked

Just got back from Lowes and got the ducting hooked up to the fan and cool tube...now the temps shld be considerably lower and I can also lower the light right down on the girls...




Wider shot...


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> hows the potency on them lil beauties ya grow hamster(compared to normal phenos/strains) would you say? thats really my main concern more so.



Hey Zip..the only Auto I hve smoked thus far has been the Buddha White Dwarf and the smoke off of them was stellar...got me and the wife ripped...I hear the Auto AK-47 is way stronger and might be considered the strongest Auto smoke...I am going to get me 5 fem beans of that in the near future...


----------



## Locked

I took a bunch of pics yesterday and today...figured I wld post them up for you all to see what these autos are packin right now... I swear it looks like they chunked up over night after i got the cool tube all hooked up and cld move them real close to the light....

1st 3 pics are under natural light yesterday...




These 3 are from today...RRF
RRF
SnowRyder(tall  "Cactus" Pheno)


Bud Porn

SR(shorter/bushier pheno)



3 biggest females together


----------



## Locked

Just 3 pics of what the tent is packing....


----------



## SherwoodForest

Crazyness!


----------



## Locked

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Crazyness!



Thanks Sherwood...it always amazes me how much bud autos pack on and how quickly they do it... When I grow out my Chem-Head from EG this fall I will hve to take some chill pills since it is a regular strain and not a quick finishing auto... I still need to grow some Buddha White Dwarf in a DWC to see how much of a bump in yield Hydro gives it...Might hve to do that in the tent this fall with the Chem-Head...


----------



## Locked

Took a few snaps with my wifes new camera...its got 4 more Mega pixels then mine....

This is the oldest Russian Rocket Fuel...
These are all the oldest SnowRyder...




And the tent is smelling heavenly now...there was almost no odor until a cpl days ago...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Beautiful garden ham! I like your set-up a lot. Looks like some really juicy bud .


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Beautiful garden ham! I like your set-up a lot. Looks like some really juicy bud .



Thanks Mental... The buds are looking quite juicy right now...very hard not to start sampling them...hopefully the chop for the oldest is only a week away...


----------



## oldsman

Looking good HL.I am thinking about setting up for autos this fall.Would you recommend these strains for a newbie to try?


----------



## HazeMe

That girl in the very last picture you posted is really hairy! LOL
But Sexy!!!


----------



## Locked

oldsman said:
			
		

> Looking good HL.I am thinking about setting up for autos this fall.Would you recommend these strains for a newbie to try?



Thank you Brother.... I wld recommend Buddha White Dwarfs over any other strain of Autos I hve grown...It looks like these Russian Rocket Fuels are gonna be real good as well but the White Dwarfs hold a special place in my heart...The smoke from them is really potent and the smell of the buds both wet and dry is intoxicating...but i think you really can not go wrong with many of the auto strains out there...even the Short Stuff which I was super down on has kinda impressed me with how much bud it packed on its short lil body...it's like just growing a small main cola...smells real dank as well...I will be posting up a pic of Short stuff tonight...
If you hve any questions when you get your auto grow going feel free to ask...


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> That girl in the very last picture you posted is really hairy! LOL
> But Sexy!!!



Thanks Haze...I took a cpl pics just for you when I got home from work tonight... If you like your girls hairy then these pics will be right up your alley....


----------



## Locked

Well Haze if you like em hairy then I got a cpl pics for you... 

This is the outer buds on my oldest Russian Rocket Fuel taken under normal daylight with no flash.....


----------



## Locked

Here is Short Stuff...I was hating on this strain but I gotta say the lil bugger is trying to win me over...it is *SHORT* but it is also *FAT* so I gve it props...

Here she is...A true Dwarf...


----------



## Locked

Here are the rest of the pics...

SnowRyder bud...


The short Pheno SR....


The whole family out of tent....


The family in the tent...


----------



## Dillan

Looking good hampster won't be long now till chop time.


----------



## HazeMe

Nice, Hamster! Nothing like the hairy ones! You made me happy for the night!!!

Keep on growing the good green!

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> Looking good hampster won't be long now till chop time.



Thanks Dillan...yeah the chop is a comin...can't wait to try out the bud...


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Nice, Hamster! Nothing like the hairy ones! You made me happy for the night!!!
> 
> Keep on growing the good green!
> 
> HazeMe



No problem Haze..I figured you wld like those sexy hairy buds....


----------



## Dillan

i have a chop coming soon on my autos too i have some lr2's about 2 weeks away and some hindu kush about 4-5 weeks away. i enjoy the autos and they are definately underated potency wise mine are always some nice dank smoke.


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> i have a chop coming soon on my autos too i have some lr2's about 2 weeks away and some hindu kush about 4-5 weeks away. i enjoy the autos and they are definately underated potency wise mine are always some nice dank smoke.



Do you hve a GJ? I'd like to check them out... I love the autos myself...and I know all about the potency..my last grow was of Buddha White Dwarfs and that smoke was awesome...I hve 3 Fem White Dwarf seedlings going now...gonna work them into the tent as soon as my oldest are ready for the chop...


----------



## Dillan

No i didn't do a journal on em but i could post a couple pics in here so you can see em if you want. i been wanting to try the white dwarf myself but i like to make my own beans for future runs and they only come in fems.


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> No i didn't do a journal on em but i could post a couple pics in here so you can see em if you want. i been wanting to try the white dwarf myself but i like to make my own beans for future runs and they only come in fems.



Sure you can throw up a few pics of them in here if you want...Oh and I will pm you a seed site that sells the White Dwarf seeds and they are not Feminized.... I just bought some myself so that I can breed for seeds...they were only like 5 bucks a bean and you can buy single seeds if you like...


----------



## Locked

Well the harvest started a wee bit early...I took Short Stuff down tonight...The trichs were about 20% amber 80% cloudy and it looked like it was time to take her...took pics. Toatal wet weight was a pinch under 60 grams which shld be about 15 grams dry....not bad for such a tiny plant...the buds are tight and stinky...

Before the haircut....

This shows just how short she really was....

A closeup on her ity bity cola....

Her sitting in the barbers chair... 

Buzz cut...:hubba: 


Main cola being weighed...44.7 grams wet...

All of her (main cola and 2 tiny side shoots)...


I hve the 2 small side shoots speed drying right now...will gve a smoke report tomorrow...


----------



## smokin427

lol...barbers chair....lookin good cant wait to hear how they smoke!!!


----------



## Dillan

that thing was a little bud monster it looks good congrats


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> that thing was a little bud monster it looks good congrats



Thanks Bro...the quick dried buds were pretty good...not as potent as the White Dwarfs but better then the weed that is sold locally...
Next one to hit the barbers chair will be SnowRyder...maybe Sunday...the trichs will tell me....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Lookin good man, another harvest around the corner, aignt it great?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Lookin good man, another harvest around the corner, aignt it great?


Thanks Mental...It is an awesome feeling....Looks like SnowRyder will not make it to see Monday..either gonna take her Saturday or Sunday....trichs look just about right....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Looks fantastic HL. Nice to hear the little autos are getting such good smoke reports from those that actually know what their doing. 

You got me psyched about those Dwarfs. Whites and Reds. Cant wait to start them.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic HL. Nice to hear the little autos are getting such good smoke reports from those that actually know what their doing.
> 
> You got me psyched about those Dwarfs. Whites and Reds. Cant wait to start them.



Thanks Brother...Yeah you will not be disappointed with those Dwarfs...I hve 2 Fem White Dwarf seedlings and another getting ready to pop any day... I will be rotating them into the tent as soon as I take down the Snowryder... Kinda making this a perpetual grow for a bit...


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the short pheno SnowRyder,  and the oldest RRF...SnowRyder will be coming down tonight or tomorrow...I got her a lil to close to the light and her top leaves burnt a bit but she is ok...The RRF has some hairy *** buds...

Oldest RRF...



Hairy bud from RRF...


Short pheno SR....


SnowRyder bud...not as hairy...


The tent


----------



## Locked

Took the oldest and tallest SnowRyder down tonight...shot some pics...

Here she is 


Her sitting in the barbers chair for a trim...


Post buzz cut...you can see the heat damage she suffered...poor girl


And this shows just how big a difference in yield there is between Short Stuff and the SnowRyder...side by side hanging in my closet...


Next up will be the shorter pheno SR and the my hairy Russian Rocket Fuel whose buds smell very potent now...


----------



## Locked

Some pics of who is left in the tent...


The next to go..RRF 


Short pheno SnowRyder...


Some uber hairy buds on the RRF...



Young SR....


My mutant plant...I don't even remember what strain this is...


Group shot...


----------



## oldsman

Very Inspirational.


----------



## Locked

oldsman said:
			
		

> Very Inspirational.



Thanks olds...I really enjoy the autos but I am itching to start up a regular strain grow...I don't remember the last time I looked forward to the end of summer...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

That's some quality weed right there! Just curious, how much do you usually yield from each auto generally? Those ladies are under some intense light, so they must yield nicely.


----------



## Dillan

Sorry it took so long hampster but here's a couple pics of my girls.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> That's some quality weed right there! Just curious, how much do you usually yield from each auto generally? Those ladies are under some intense light, so they must yield nicely.



Hey Mental...Last grow I believe I got 500 grams wet off of 5 auto white dwarfs...it was pretty much an oz dry per plant...it looks like the SR and RRF will be about the same...I think the RRF will push 30/35 grams.

Short Stuff was basically a waste of light and time...maybe 10 grams dry if lucky per plant...and the smoke is good but no where near the SnowRyder...I call SR the knee wobbler...I smoked a bowl of it last night and had a hard time getting up the stairs to my bedroom.... I am not lying when I tell you that I stepped onto my first step and felt like I was on an escalator...it felt like I was going up the stairs without moving my legs...I think if I grow them in the DWC I will see a better yield...


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long hampster but here's a couple pics of my girls.



No problem Bro...They look good... very sexy buds...I love the way autos don't waste much space...they just cover themselves in nice crusty buds....I wld recommend the SnowRyder if you want some bud that will put a hurtin on you in a good way...  The wife is one hit and she is done on this stuff...


----------



## Dillan

I'll be trying them probably the next go around i'm putting in the order later this week. i really like the auto hindu kush myself they aren't all that big only about a foot tall but they are budding up from top to bottom and it's supposed to be some killer smoke.


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> I'll be trying them probably the next go around i'm putting in the order later this week. i really like the auto hindu kush myself they aren't all that big only about a foot tall but they are budding up from top to bottom and it's supposed to be some killer smoke.



I will hve to look into the auto hindu kush then...sounds sweet...


----------



## swiftgt

hey ham man,
good to hear you liked the snow ryder,
your buds are looking good
mine are still going strong, i have 2 s.r and 2 s.s outside and there comming along well enough,
they are'nt doing quite as well as yours though,
the weather hasnt been so good outside here the last few weeks,
the indoor autos are going well too, budding up nicely,
o noticed the short stuff is not very resistant to mould, but the snow ryder is great!,
im glad you think the snowryder is so good, i didnt get a chance to try it yet!
so i guess you didnt make any seeds this time?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hey ham man,
> good to hear you liked the snow ryder,
> your buds are looking good
> mine are still going strong, i have 2 s.r and 2 s.s outside and there comming along well enough,
> they are'nt doing quite as well as yours though,
> the weather hasnt been so good outside here the last few weeks,
> the indoor autos are going well too, budding up nicely,
> o noticed the short stuff is not very resistant to mould, but the snow ryder is great!,
> im glad you think the snowryder is so good, i didnt get a chance to try it yet!
> so i guess you didnt make any seeds this time?


Yo Bro what's up....been a while since I have seen you around...yeah the SR smoke is kickass...are your short stuffs really short like mine?
The RRF looks like it is going to be killer weed...I am going to try the seeds thing with my next White Dwarfs...I am working right now and checkin in via blackberry...when I get home I will hit you up with a PM...


----------



## Locked

Some pics from tonight 7-28...
The Russian Rocket Fuel continues to get more and more yummy...I took some bud porn pics...notice the hairs are turning colors...



RRF...



Short pheno SR....


Another Short Stuff...god these things suck...


A young SR...


Group shot of my three eldest ladies....


----------



## HazeMe

That's definitely some primo bud you have there! Nice bud shots!


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> That's definitely some primo bud you have there! Nice bud shots!


Thanks Haze...I quick dried a small bud off the RRF last night....not only was it potent as hell it tasted great...


----------



## Locked

Smoked some more of the quick dried RRF.. I will do a real smoke report when it is dried and cured but the advanced scouting report is that this stuff kicks butt...not a sleepy high at all...very cerebral...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

So all these other brands are beating the Lowlife/Lowryders brands HL?

They look great. Glad your pulling quality smoke off these guys when some seem to say they couldnt produce it.

And Im writing Single Seed right now about when those Reds will be in. "Coming Soon" has been up far to long. Ill let you know what they tell me.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So all these other brands are beating the Lowlife/Lowryders brands HL?
> 
> They look great. Glad your pulling quality smoke off these guys when some seem to say they couldnt produce it.
> 
> And Im writing Single Seed right now about when those Reds will be in. "Coming Soon" has been up far to long. Ill let you know what they tell me.



I hve never had the lowlife or lowryder brands but I think Snowryder is crossed with a lowryder...I do know that the smoke I hve gotten off all my autos except short stuff has been really good smoke...well above average.

Let me know bout them Red Dwarfs... I gotta gve them a run...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

They responded already HL.
Said the Fems are now on sale. And are at 11.42.
The Regs are listed at 5.71 but arnt in yet.


----------



## tcbud

Looked in on the last few pages.  You got this off the ground and harvest inside the time frame you wanted.  I am considering a short fall grow inside.  I am very impressed with the Snowryder.  I missed where you got the seeds.  You mind if I ask where?  Thanks.

Great looking shots of your girls btw.  I was amazed at the vary hairy one.  You did an amazing job!


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looked in on the last few pages.  You got this off the ground and harvest inside the time frame you wanted.  I am considering a short fall grow inside.  I am very impressed with the Snowryder.  I missed where you got the seeds.  You mind if I ask where?  Thanks.
> 
> Great looking shots of your girls btw.  I was amazed at the vary hairy one.  You did an amazing job!



Thanks for the kind words tc...Yeah the snowryder has been awesome as has the Russian Rocket Fuel which is the one with the uber hairy buds... I PM'd you the link to the site I got the seeds....


----------



## HazeMe

Sounds like the RRF is some good stuff! Can't wait for the full smoke report. Keep up the good work. Your ladies are looking fine!!!

HazeMe


----------



## frankcos

could i get that link too, i am thinking of going all autos also if my first grow comes off a sucess.thanks


----------



## Trafic

Great grow.  I've been watching and learning for a while now.


----------



## Locked

frankcos said:
			
		

> could i get that link too, i am thinking of going all autos also if my first grow comes off a sucess.thanks



It's called Single Seed Centre>>>>>hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

As always change xx to tt...


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Sounds like the RRF is some good stuff! Can't wait for the full smoke report. Keep up the good work. Your ladies are looking fine!!!
> 
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...Yeah the RRF kicks some butt....The wife likes it the best so fsr out of all the strains we hve had both regular and auto...


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> Great grow.  I've been watching and learning for a while now.



Thanks for the kind words Trafic...Autos are just a lot of fun...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It's called Single Seed Centre>>>>>hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
> 
> As always change xx to tt...



Think thats the wrong link for the SR and RRFs Hamster.
They just have the Dwarfs, LowRyders, Lowlife, and Sagarmathas.

Dope-Seeds has the RRFs and SRs though.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Think thats the wrong link for the SR and RRFs Hamster.
> They just have the Dwarfs, LowRyders, Lowlife, and Sagarmathas.
> 
> Dope-Seeds has the RRFs and SRs though.



You are right Bro...I copied and pasted the wrong link....
Here is the right one....>>>hxxp://dope-seeds.com/auto_flowering_seeds.htm#snowryder


Was a little fried by the SnowRyder when I copied the link....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Great bud shots ham! The RRF and SR look really fat and easy to trim. That RRF really looks like some special bud.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Great bud shots ham! The RRF and SR look really fat and easy to trim. That RRF really looks like some special bud.



Yeah Mental both the SR and RRF are both sweet strains...I gotta get more of both I think....and trimming has been real easy with these...


----------



## Locked

Just took down the Short Pheno SnowRyder...Man is it packed with bud...I took a pic of it hanging side by side with the tall pheno...Trichs were they way I like them...about 20-25 % amber...

With flash...



Without flash....


Post hair cut...


Hanging in the closet with her skinny taller sister...you can see just how much more bud this pheno packed on...



And this is what I got from my 1st attempt at Bubble Hash...I only mixed up a small bit for my first time...


And here is an upclose bud shot....


----------



## oldsman

Insert a smilie smackin' his lips here.Awesome man.


----------



## Locked

oldsman said:
			
		

> Insert a smilie smackin' his lips here.Awesome man.



Thanks Bro...Yeah these are some lip smackin, chin drooling buds....
Been keeping a tally weight wise on what I hve smoked and cured on the tall pheno SR who went down first this grow and I will get more then an oz dry off of it and it was the smaller of the 2 phenos...I shld see and oz and a half off of the one that went down today...that was the fattest auto I hve grown to date...:hubba:


----------



## jungle

nice  nice  buds....what does RRF...stand for...?


----------



## Locked

jungle said:
			
		

> nice  nice  buds....what does RRF...stand for...?



Thanks Jungle...RRF stands for Russian Rocket Fuel...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Awsome job ham! Looking at your results makes me wanna grow a big batch of autos myself! Looks like you could pack a bunch of those ladies in a small area and get a nice yield. I really like the second picture, looks oh so juicy... mmmmm


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Awsome job ham! Looking at your results makes me wanna grow a big batch of autos myself! Looks like you could pack a bunch of those ladies in a small area and get a nice yield. I really like the second picture, looks oh so juicy... mmmmm



Thanks Mental...with square pots or planter boxes I cld get 18 plants in my tent....20 if I pushed it...You need to do an auto grow...auto cfl white dwarf wld hve a lot of peeps lookin in on that grow...I know I wld pull up a chair...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Aha, that would certainly be something wouldn't it? I think I'll be getting a HPS soon but I'm definately interested in growing a few autos.  Fem'd auto seeds shouldn't cost too much do they? Wouldn't mind jam packing my grow box full of white dwarfs haha. Anyways, keep up the good work ham.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Aha, that would certainly be something wouldn't it? I think I'll be getting a HPS soon but I'm definately interested in growing a few autos.  Fem'd auto seeds shouldn't cost too much do they? Wouldn't mind jam packing my grow box full of white dwarfs haha. Anyways, keep up the good work ham.



Im with HL. You get them, Ill follow the White Dwarfs. 
How bout the Red Dwarfs. Everywhere has them femmed. 
Me and HL need a journal on them. 

Im going to grab the Reds as soon as I see the Regulars at SingleSeed.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hmmm... sounds intriguing indeed. By the way, how high is the THC in White Dwarf/Red Dwarf?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Has to be pretty high MP.
Its (Ruderalis x Skunk#1) x NL for the White Dwarf I read.
And (Ruderalis x Skunk#1) x Skunk (dont know which Skunk) for the Reds.

I had Sensis Ruderalis Skunk way back in the day. And it was pretty strong. Probably in the low teens percentage wise (13-15%). So tossing the extra on top of something that strong should push it to the high teens. Which would be fantastic for autos.

Lowryder has NYCD x LR2 at 17%. So with those or could be more since they have a better foundation block to work off of in a way. Id guess 16-19% range.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Aha, that would certainly be something wouldn't it? I think I'll be getting a HPS soon but I'm definately interested in growing a few autos.  Fem'd auto seeds shouldn't cost too much do they? Wouldn't mind jam packing my grow box full of white dwarfs haha. Anyways, keep up the good work ham.



Femmed Auto seeds are a bit pricey...73 bucks and some change for 5 fem White Dwarfs at the single seed centre...Attitude has the better deal...5 fem for 66 bucks....*But*...for the Red Dwarfs Single Seed has the way better deal...5 fem for 57 bucks while Attitude is 5 fem for 66 bucks...this just shows you hve to shop around...


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Im with HL. You get them, Ill follow the White Dwarfs.
> How bout the Red Dwarfs. Everywhere has them femmed.
> Me and HL need a journal on them.
> 
> Im going to grab the Reds as soon as I see the Regulars at SingleSeed.



Yeah I hve not seen them in Regular yet...but I think the price at the Single Seed place is a real good deal...might hve to pick 5 fem up...I hve to wait till the Seedbay auctions I am in finish though...not sure how much cash I am going to wind up spending there yet...I am in on 12 seeds of SF Benji Chem DD x Sensi Star and 12 beans of SF Hansel Bubblicious x Cali orange bud....


----------



## Locked

So one of my other short stuffs turned 60 today so I chopped it because I just want the space in the tent for better genetics....  I hve come to the conclusion that this strain is a waste of time unless you are doing a PC cabinet grow...then they wld work well for that...Some pics

Short Stuff in all her ugly glory...



after the snip...


Hanging in the closet next to SR short pheno...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looks like a lot of trimming to do on that short stuff. At least you'll get some smoke outta her.


----------



## Relentless999

nice man! check out my thread about my lowlife hindu kush.  all 3 are under 3"tall.. they are coated with crystals though.  Makes me not really want to do autos anymore.


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> nice man! check out my thread about my lowlife hindu kush.  all 3 are under 3"tall.. they are coated with crystals though.  Makes me not really want to do autos anymore.



I just checked out your hindu kush grow...don't gve up on autos just because you got a crappy yielding strain...There are good strains out there...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looks like a lot of trimming to do on that short stuff. At least you'll get some smoke outta her.



Yeah Mental this strain is a pain..lol 

Too much work for not enough smoke...

If you do start an Auto grow don't go with Short Stuff...that's for sure....

I wld go with White Dwarf or RRF...


----------



## Locked

Took down the hairy bud monster tonight...RRF
All I can say is I *will *be buying this strain again...  The buds are huge, sticky, and quite hairy....when I brought her downstairs to trim her my wife immediately said she stinks.....:hubba: I took some pics but saved my favorite for pic of the month this month so that will be posted there....

 So here she is...


hairy bud pics....



Her trimmed....


The best bud porn pic (not counting the one I hve saved)


The closet...from left to right..Short Stuff, SnowRyder (short pheno) and RRF


----------



## Locked

Won my first ever auction on seedbay today....got 10 beans of REZ Sour Diesel bx1.5 X Chemdog DD...cost me 71 bucks so 7.10 a bean...
I am leading in another for 12 beans of SF Benji Chem DD x Sensi Star...looks like the tent will be full of good genetics for my fall grow...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Super nice ham. I'm lovin the looks of that rocket fuel. I can tell you this, I have some plans for autos in the future, big inspiration from your journal. Those buds look super dense and look quite potent. Looking forwards to when you start popping those new beans in soil!


----------



## HazeMe

Awesome job, Hamster! That deserves a round of applause... Sexy looking girls too. Good smoke on the way!!! Make sure you make a journal with that Sour D x Chemdog.

HazeMe


----------



## Dillan

That rrf looks real nice congrats ham.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Super nice ham. I'm lovin the looks of that rocket fuel. I can tell you this, I have some plans for autos in the future, big inspiration from your journal. Those buds look super dense and look quite potent. Looking forwards to when you start popping those new beans in soil!



Thanks for the kind words Mental...I think you will really enjoy autos when you try them....As for the RRF...yes it is a great strain...Last night me and the wife quick dried a small bud up and smoked it and the taste even quick dried was great...we were in the middle of watching "drag me to hell" on TV and my wife didn't make it to the end of the movie...it hit her so hard she passed out... I am looking forward to popping those beans from my auction win as well...as soon as summer is over I am gonna get another tent and run one for veg and one for flower...


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Awesome job, Hamster! That deserves a round of applause... Sexy looking girls too. Good smoke on the way!!! Make sure you make a journal with that Sour D x Chemdog.
> 
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze....I will most definitely be doing a grow journal on those beans from the auction...gonna do them and the ones I got from Elite before they got popped...Chem-Head I believe they are...


----------



## Locked

Dillan said:
			
		

> That rrf looks real nice congrats ham.



Thanks Dillan...yeah the RRF looks like an auto strain I will be growing again...those buds just get sticky and hairy as hell...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Bout to try some of those RRFs myself.

I was pretty torn between that and the Blue Diesel Auto.

Gotta say again. Fantastic grow HL. It really sold me on using that brand.
And I dont know if you saw my other tread update. 
But wrote to Dope-Seeds. And anyone that uses them and doesnt want to give their number just has to put a "0" in the box.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Bout to try some of those RRFs myself.
> 
> I was pretty torn between that and the Blue Diesel Auto.
> 
> Gotta say again. Fantastic grow HL. It really sold me on using that brand.
> And I dont know if you saw my other tread update.
> But wrote to Dope-Seeds. And anyone that uses them and doesnt want to give their number just has to put a "0" in the box.



Thanks Bro... I am glad you are gonna try out the RRF...you will love them big hairy buds they grow...good to know about the phone number thing as well...good find


----------



## Locked

So this grow has kinda taken on a perpetual theme to it...as I hve been taking down plants for harvest I hve also been germing others to take their place... 
I shut the 400W light down for now because the number of plants has dwindled...but I hve 3 replacements coming up through my farm system... 
2 Fem Buddha White Dwarfs and a World of Seeds Pakistan Ryder fem...
The one WD is doing way better then the other and the PR is just making its way above soil...
This will be the end of the autos for awhile though...next beans I sprout will be from the quality genetics I hve been collecting...I already hve 6 beans of Elite Genetics Chem-head and 10 beans of REZ Sour Diesel bx1.5 X Chemdog DD that I won on seedbay...also leading on 3 other auctions:SF Benji Chem DD x Sensi Star, SF Hansel Bubblicious x Cali orange bud and SF Southern Guerila Afghani #1...here are some pics...

Who is in the tent....



the two WD's...I am trying something new and going with a 3 plant planter..all plants in the planter are fems...I cld probably get as many as 18 plants in this tent if I use nothing but planters...and that wld be over a lb of yield...

and the healthier of the two WD's...notice how tight and bushy these grow...I love this strain of auto...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Hampster  :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: man!!!  
Your autos have been amazin since I started reading on this site...

I should be gettin the new setup today for my AUTOS and cant wait to get them goin...  I cant wait to see how fast their gonna grow... Hopefully they will be in dirt by monday...  ( 10reg Lowryder#2,  10reg DieselRyder, 10reg BlueRyder, 3fem EasyRyder )

Thanks again for all the info you share with everyone here at MP...  And GOOD LUCK with all the new beans...


----------



## Locked

Thanks JAAM...I am glad you liked the auto grows..they are fun and you will enjoy growing them...I am waiting patiently for the end of Summer so that I can start my fall grow of quality beans I hve collected...I won a total of 4 auctions on seedbay...SF Benji Chem DD x Sensi Star, SF Hansel Bubblicious x Cali orange bud, SF Southern Guerrilla Afghani and REZ Sour Diesel bx1.5 X Chemdog DD...plus I hve 6 beans of Chem-Head which is Original Headband DIESEL(HUGE YIELDING) X CHEMDAWG D BX...It will be nice to do some regular strains and get a chance to clone and hopefully find a mother plant or two....


----------



## Locked

Now I am waiting on the next wave of autos to be ready...I hve 1 RRF and a Short Stuff that shld be ready sometime this coming week and then another RRF and a SR that are looking a 2 to 3 weeks left. Then I hve the babies of the bunch 2 Buddha White Dwarfs and a Pakistan Ryder...the The WD's and the PR are the last autos I will be doing this grow..then this will morph into my fall grow with regular strains...whisch I am looking forward to...

The next RRF to come down next week



A slightly younger RRF



Short Stuff


Youngest SnowRyder


----------



## Locked

Need to keep my dates straight.
Note:
2 White Dwarfs 19 days old as of 8-8
PR 5 days old
eldest green pot 55 days
2 in white pots 45 days
other green pot 29 days old


----------



## tcbud

Hello, just looking in.  These autos are sure interesting.  You do outstanding growing.

I took a pic this morning of a Grasshopper, then went into the bhc and thot I would come by your indoor grow and leave you a pic of a mean green grasshopper, then wondered if it would be impolite to post a pic in anothers journal.  So.....I am gonna go put it in my journal and you can visit it there.
I want to do some indoor, but it sure seems like a theres a whole lot more to keep it together.  Outdoor, you just kinda watch the grass grow.  And kill Hoppers of course.

Totally understand the "note" above.  I got a journal/calender that has highlight marks on days flowering...along with all the other "notes".

Cant wait to see this fall grow you are talking bout, great line up sounds like.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

I didnt like even the idea of autos until i found this thread back when.. you make it look awesome. Keep it up bruvah ham-bone


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Hello, just looking in.  These autos are sure interesting.  You do outstanding growing.
> 
> I took a pic this morning of a Grasshopper, then went into the bhc and thot I would come by your indoor grow and leave you a pic of a mean green grasshopper, then wondered if it would be impolite to post a pic in anothers journal.  So.....I am gonna go put it in my journal and you can visit it there.
> I want to do some indoor, but it sure seems like a theres a whole lot more to keep it together.  Outdoor, you just kinda watch the grass grow.  And kill Hoppers of course.
> 
> Totally understand the "note" above.  I got a journal/calender that has highlight marks on days flowering...along with all the other "notes".
> 
> Cant wait to see this fall grow you are talking bout, great line up sounds like.



Thanks for poppin in tc....and thank you for the compliments...I love autos.
I saw the pic of that nasty GH...I am glad I don't hve to deal with those...I don't hve a problem with people posting up pics in my journal though for the record... 
And yeah I nee to make a point of leaving more notes in my journal..they are very useful...


----------



## Locked

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I didnt like even the idea of autos until i found this thread back when.. you make it look awesome. Keep it up bruvah ham-bone



Thanks TN...that's a nice compliment coming from you... I appreciate it...yeah these autos can be pretty amazing.... I am looking forward to my fall grow with regular strains though....


----------



## Locked

Time for an update...it's been like 4 days since my last one...work has been hectic and I hve barely had time to water and feed them let alone take pics...but got done early enough to do that today... 

The biggest development has been that my youngest RRF has really grown into a sexy beast...it seems to be a different pheno and as you will see in the pics it is covered in white hairs...really dense coverage.
This is the oldest RRF in the tent and it is more like the previous pheno...


And this is the younger and new pheno...

 it's crazy how dense the coverage is...

Here is the older RRF bud...

Here is the younger one...


The last SnowRyder in the tent...still young

This is the last and probably the best Short Stuff I hve had...


This is one of two White Dwarfs I hve going...

And finally this is the Pakistan Ryder...it has had a tough start but it is looking healthy now....



Will be ordering another tent in a week or two as I get ready to go from autos to the fine genetics I hve been hoarding all summer...


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

Killer thread bro, been thinking of getting some auto strains for indoor this year but i dont know yet, so whats your take on the autos compared to normal strains? well I have alot of catching up to do on your thread...


----------



## Relentless999

i like the looks of the rocket..

Anyone thinking about going with lowlife hindu kush should reconsider.. I have 4 girls and the tallest is 4"at most.. looks super potent, but not worth it imo.


----------



## Locked

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> so whats your take on the autos compared to normal strains? well I have alot of catching up to do on your thread...



I believe there are quality auto strains out there that gve real good smoke...it's just the yield that is smaller...If I was to rank the autos I hve grown and of course smoked I wld put White Dwarf by Buddha at the top of the list side by side with Russian Rocket Fuel...and SnowRyder a close second...the RRF tastes the best out of the three and has the best odor in the bag as well...


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> i like the looks of the rocket..
> 
> Anyone thinking about going with lowlife hindu kush should reconsider.. I have 4 girls and the tallest is 4"at most.. looks super potent, but not worth it imo.




You are right the Rocket is a keeper....The smell and taste is awesome...kind of sour and diesel like... I am gonna be real patient with the young RRF... I think I cld hve let the one I chopped go another 4-7 days...still smokes great but I want to see what the added time will amount to....I saw your LL HK's They are tiny...even smaller then the Short Stuff I grew....


----------



## Locked

Turns out one of my friends who I gve some RRF to try found a seed in the bag...  So now I will hve to go through my whole journal and see if I can figure out who the dad is...I will also go looking through all the other buds and see if there are more seeds...I wld not mind getting 5 or 10 auto seeds from this grow as a bonus...The only thing ever grown in that tent has been autos and I had no other plants growing near by so it wld hve to be spawn from 2 autos..my guess is that Auto Blue Kush that wound up male even though they were fem seeds...Wld that make the seeds Auto Russian Blue Rocket Fuel??


----------



## Locked

Not a big surprise since they are fem seeds but the one had a problem and was stressed so it's good to see it show hairs instead of ballz...I circled the hairs since it is hard to see in the pics...

Not stressed.....



Stressed.......


My Pakistan Ryder looks like it has turned the corner and will survive...it has been the hardest bean I hve ever germed...very fickle and I thought I was going to lose it but I put it in my smaller grow box under a 300w equivalent CFL and it is looking good now.... I am excited because the next beans I germ will be some of the quality strains I hve gotten from seed bay and EG before they got popped...still waiting on the seed bay purchases to arrive...


----------



## zipflip

doesnt it just make ya think "wat the hell..." sometimes when ya think ya plant aint gonna survive or watever and tehy show you otherwise. LOL
  i got two clones i kept asode off of my mom in veg and im just purposely beatin the hell outta them just to see how much they can take without dieing and in the end i will flower them an see if it stays fem or herms form the stress.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Heard they were hard to germ elsewhere too Hamster. Also read a couple journals where they either grew double the size they should or didnt auto at all.
Some said they were a rush job, but provide amazing smoke.

Side note. You see all the new companies with Single Seed? 
Added Ceres, Delicious, Kiwi, Mandala, Spice of Life, Sweet, White Lable and World of Seeds. 
Ive been wanting to try those Mandala beans. Esp the Satori and SpeedQueen.


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> doesnt it just make ya think "wat the hell..." sometimes when ya think ya plant aint gonna survive or watever and tehy show you otherwise. LOL
> i got two clones i kept asode off of my mom in veg and im just purposely beatin the hell outta them just to see how much they can take without dieing and in the end i will flower them an see if it stays fem or herms form the stress.



These plants constantly amaze me ZIP....very resilient...


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Heard they were hard to germ elsewhere too Hamster. Also read a couple journals where they either grew double the size they should or didnt auto at all.
> Some said they were a rush job, but provide amazing smoke.
> 
> Side note. You see all the new companies with Single Seed?
> Added Ceres, Delicious, Kiwi, Mandala, Spice of Life, Sweet, White Lable and World of Seeds.
> Ive been wanting to try those Mandala beans. Esp the Satori and SpeedQueen.



Thanks for the info Bro...good to know I am not the only one having trouble....I won't be buying these again....

I hve not been on any seed sites lately because if I buy one more seed I think my wife will divorce me... She found the MO receipt for my seed bay purchase and blew a gasket...I gotta lay low for a while... then I think I will get some of that Pre98 Bubba Kush from Cali connection....


----------



## Locked

I got problems with my eldest RRF....I posted pics up in the sick plant section if anyone cares to look and gve their input....I am thinking it is bad news for sure......Bad News???


----------



## Locked

Just thought I wld post up what the finsl dry weight was on the first RRF that came down is...
Wound up with 42 dry grams...... Not to shabby for an auto and the smoke kicks butt as well. It also means the yield was substantially bigger then the White Dwarfs I grew last time. I will be growing these again for sure.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

42 is amazing for them. I was just hoping to break 20 since they say something like 18-32grams expected.

Meant to start mine last night. But its going to storm here tonight. I want to try using nothing but rainwater. So holding off till tomorrow.

Saw your sick RRF. Good luck with her HL. Least its quarantined basically to one section and not everywhere.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> 42 is amazing for them. I was just hoping to break 20 since they say something like 18-32grams expected.
> 
> Meant to start mine last night. But its going to storm here tonight. I want to try using nothing but rainwater. So holding off till tomorrow.
> 
> Saw your sick RRF. Good luck with her HL. Least its quarantined basically to one section and not everywhere.



Yeah I am quite shocked by the 42 as well..I was think low 30's...Hope you get enough rainwater to get your grow started soon... I want to see how you like the RRF's...


----------



## Locked

Okay well the patient known as WRxNYCD (Russian Rocket Fuel) underwent successful surgery at 230 pm et... I removed the affected part of the main cola and put it in a zip lock baggie for further analysis and then trimmed and hung the rest in my closet...I was quite skeeved though...

Patient post surgery>>>>


infested/infected area>>>


----------



## Locked

My quality beans from seedbay arrived today...I was a lil worried sending out a MO....usually do CC which they don't do...can't wait to get them in the dirt....


----------



## Locked

Thought I wld post up some pics of my last RRF in my tent and also say that this has to be the best plant I hve ever grown in my short cannabis growing career... She is just a beauty and resin production on her is awesome as well...

Here she is>>>>>>>



and a beauty of a bud>>>>>>>


I am gonna miss autos next grow...they are a lot of fun but I also am really looking forward to the next grow...I hve never grown from good genetics.


----------



## zipflip

good luck wit the new beans hamster!!  cant wait to see em all grown up either. :hubba:  your gonna do a journal im assumin, right?


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> good luck wit the new beans hamster!!  cant wait to see em all grown up either. :hubba:  your gonna do a journal im assumin, right?



Thanks Zip....and yes I will be starting a GJ for the grow either tonight or tomorrow....seeds went in water last night...


----------



## Locked

It's getting close to chop time for this beauty...took a cpl more pics. I don't think she will last the week...buds are very swollen and look sugar coated with goodness...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

She is lookin good HL. How many days you got on her?
Your last one was 59 days wasnt it.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> She is lookin good HL. How many days you got on her?
> Your last one was 59 days wasnt it.



Thanks Bro...she is 54 days old today...I wish you cld clone autos because this particular plant is one I wld love to keep on growing.


----------



## tcbud

Excellent Photos and Plants.  Thanks.  That was a lot of weight on the 46g, Good Job!


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Excellent Photos and Plants.  Thanks.  That was a lot of weight on the 46g, Good Job!



Thank you for the kind words tc... I just hope I do well on my fall grow...I wld hate to screw the pooch with my quality beans....


----------



## HazeMe

Wow, Hamster that last RRF was a beauty! Very nice structure and resin!


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Wow, Hamster that last RRF was a beauty! Very nice structure and resin!



Yeah that strain had really good phenos...I am trying to really wait on this last one though...just to see what will happen...


----------



## Locked

I got a chance to go through each auto and take pics... I cld very easily take the RRF and the Short Stuff down right now..they are sugar coated with goodness...but I am gonna gve them till Saturday...The fan leaves and trichs say they can use another cpl days... 
Here is the run down:

Short stuff

Short stuff bud


Snowryder
   The gorgeous RRF


RRF Bud


Pakistan Ryder
    White Dwarfs


The whole tent family


----------



## zipflip

it seems you got a grip and a half on autos there hamster :aok:  sumt he best autos ive seen so far.
  got a ? for ya bout autos. or more lookin for your opinion. compared to growin reg strains(not auto), is it worth the effort messin round wit autos really?
im talkin more yield wise within in certain time vs...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

What size pots are those HL?
The white ones for the RRF and ShortStuff. Then the Green one for the Snow.

I got 8s (tall and wide) for the RRFs. Was thinking about trimming them down a little bit. D-S site says the Snow Ryder is comfortable in 6. 

All are lookin good though.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> What size pots are those HL?
> The white ones for the RRF and ShortStuff. Then the Green one for the Snow.
> 
> I got 8s (tall and wide) for the RRFs. Was thinking about trimming them down a little bit. D-S site says the Snow Ryder is comfortable in 6.
> 
> All are lookin good though.



The green pots are 8 1/2 inches wide by 7 1/2 inches tall...if you hve the room I wld go with the 8's....my white pots are 9 inches wide and 7 1/2 tall...


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> it seems you got a grip and a half on autos there hamster :aok:  sumt he best autos ive seen so far.
> got a ? for ya bout autos. or more lookin for your opinion. compared to growin reg strains(not auto), is it worth the effort messin round wit autos really?
> im talkin more yield wise within in certain time vs...



Thanks for the compliment zip...As for autos being worth it? My answer is yes very much so...as long as you grow a strain that yields well and has descent smoke...

I got over 40 grams dry off the 1st RRF I harvested...it's not hard to average above 30 grams if your pots are big enough and you provide enough light...so 10 autos in a tent wld gve you over 300 dry grams in 60 days or so...


----------



## Locked

Was all set to take down the Short Stuff last night and the trichs told me otherwise...the fan leaves are telling me it's just about time but trich wise there are very few ambers so I am waiting it out...I hve plenty of smoke lying around the house in jars so why rush it right?

Took some pics in natural sunlight...


Short Stuff>>>>>>>>





SnowRyder>>>>>>>>





RRF>>>>>>>>>>>>>




Pakistan Ryder>>>>>


----------



## Cannabiscotti

the plants are lookin great hamster--awesome journal....question:



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment zip...As for autos being worth it? My answer is yes very much so...as long as you grow a strain that yields well and has descent smoke...
> 
> I got over 40 grams dry off the 1st RRF I harvested...it's not hard to average above 30 grams if your pots are big enough and you provide enough light...so 10 autos in a tent wld gve you over 300 dry grams in 60 days or so...




how much space would you need IYO for those kind of results? and how tight would you pack them into a SOG? i know using pots you can only pack them so tight, but i'm leaning towards trying some autos in a DWC set up to see what kind of results i can get. thanks. again--awesome setup you got workin for you!


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> the plants are lookin great hamster--awesome journal....question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much space would you need IYO for those kind of results? and how tight would you pack them into a SOG? i know using pots you can only pack them so tight, but i'm leaning towards trying some autos in a DWC set up to see what kind of results i can get. thanks. again--awesome setup you got workin for you!



Thanks Bro...I got 10 autos in my tent which is 5 feet tall, 4 feet wide and 2 feet deep...and that was in round pots..if you can get square pots you cld get almost twice that in there...


----------



## zipflip

> so 10 autos in a tent wld gve you over 300 dry grams in 60 days or so...
> __________________


 hey, im impressed wit them numbers personally.


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> hey, im impressed wit them numbers personally.



Thanks Zip....


----------



## Dillan

Looking good ham congrats man.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Dillan...I am taking down the short stuff right now...I can't believe how much it needs to be trimmed...it has so many fan leaves...will post pics later...


----------



## Locked

So I took short stuff down tonight...(my last one)
I can not believe how many leaves I had to trim for such a short plant...grow SS and you will know what I am talking about come chop time..... 

This is fast and easy...

The victim........


The murder..........


The aftermath.......


----------



## HazeMe

Very nice looking bud!


----------



## Smot_poker

damn man. that plant is just one big nug if you think about it!!!!! marvelous. i don't understand how little rocks can be prized more than plants as beautiful as these.


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Very nice looking bud!



Thanks haze....


----------



## Locked

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> damn man. that plant is just one big nug if you think about it!!!!! marvelous. i don't understand how little rocks can be prized more than plants as beautiful as these.



Yeah autos seem to get a bad rep for some reason...They will never take the place of regular strains but they do serve a purpose and they can pack on a lot of weight on their small frames....


----------



## Locked

Just got home from work and checked on all my kids...the RRF in the tent is just about done..she looks beautiful...showing her fall colors even though it is August... 

Now this is what I was talking about as far as knowing when these are done...the leaves turn really cool colors....




I am giving her one more day maybe 2 tops....


----------



## Locked

Okay I got 30.8 dry grams off that RRF that had a main cola-dectomy....as seen here>>>>>>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=127110&d=1250362064

I wld hve hit 40 dry grams if I did not lose that big *** cola...this strain yields well...


----------



## Cannabiscotti

where do those RRF seeds come from? those look awesome!


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> where do those RRF seeds come from? those look awesome!



Dope seeds .com has them....they are great...


----------



## Locked

Well I took pics tonight in anticipation of taking her down but when I took a last minute trich look there is still not enough ambers to suit me...

Here are the pics I took including a bud pic...I still hve 2 better bud pics that I am saving and one of those will be my next entry in BPOTM....


----------



## uptosumpn

Just ******* beautiful ham.....quick ?, i am currently still buying supplies,(this **** get expensive!!) and def gonna go wid autos FOR NOW...currently have 10 LR2'S, 10 AUTO AK, 10 AUTO AK X AUTO BLUEBERRY AND WILL ABSOLUTLY GET THOSE FEM WHITE DWARFS & FEM RRF!!! JUST BECAUSE OF READING YOUR JOURNAL!!! SO MY QUES IS "WHEN DID YOU INTRODUCE/START USING ANY NUTES TO SEEDLINGS???" [WILL BE USING FF SOIL, FF GROW BIG, BIG BLOOM AND TIGER BLOOM, AS WELL AS FF SUPPLEMENTS, SUPERTHRIVE, CAL MAG, ROOT STIMULATORS, CLEAREX, AND BLACK STRAP MOLASSES..] WILL BE STARTING IN 180Z PARTY CUPS UNDER HO T5 FLORO'S , THEN TRANSPLATING TO 3 GAL BAGS IN A 56" X 56" X 78.75" TENT USING A 1000 HPS.....THANKS AND GREAT JOB!!! WAITING FOR YOUR REG. STRAIN JOURNAL TO START.....


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Just ******* beautiful ham.....quick ?, i am currently still buying supplies,(this **** get expensive!!) and def gonna go wid autos FOR NOW...currently have 10 LR2'S, 10 AUTO AK, 10 AUTO AK X AUTO BLUEBERRY AND WILL ABSOLUTLY GET THOSE FEM WHITE DWARFS & FEM RRF!!! JUST BECAUSE OF READING YOUR JOURNAL!!! SO MY QUES IS "WHEN DID YOU INTRODUCE/START USING ANY NUTES TO SEEDLINGS???" [WILL BE USING FF SOIL, FF GROW BIG, BIG BLOOM AND TIGER BLOOM, AS WELL AS FF SUPPLEMENTS, SUPERTHRIVE, CAL MAG, ROOT STIMULATORS, CLEAREX, AND BLACK STRAP MOLASSES..] WILL BE STARTING IN 180Z PARTY CUPS UNDER HO T5 FLORO'S , THEN TRANSPLATING TO 3 GAL BAGS IN A 56" X 56" X 78.75" TENT USING A 1000 HPS.....THANKS AND GREAT JOB!!! WAITING FOR YOUR REG. STRAIN JOURNAL TO START.....



I don't use nutes till around the middle 3rd to 4th week...I know it is not popular around here to use Miracle Grow soil but I hve done so with all my grows...I used to use the MG for seedlings soil which had a light amount of fertilizer in it but now I found Organic MG soil which has no fertilizer in it...all natural and it will feed them for a month. Then around week 4 I start slowly introducing Tiger Bloom to them...I start out with a 1/4 dose and see how they take to it...then I up the dosage each feeding till it is at full strength...I think with autos the big thing to getting a good yield beside genetics is making sure they get enough light...16 hours at the very least, 18 is better and if you can afford it electric bill wise gve them 20....

Thanks for the compliments by the way....I am glad others are giving autos a shot...they seem to get treated like the ugly step child some times...


----------



## zipflip

:watchplant: :48:  nice short thick lil ladies tehre man. :hubba:


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> :watchplant: :48:  nice short thick lil ladies tehre man. :hubba:



Thanks Zip...I might be taking down the eldest lady tonight...gotta check the trichs...She has been the hands down best of all that I hve grown...buds are so crusty they look like a sugar coated donut...


----------



## 225smokestack

Everything looks great!  I just got some Auto White Russian from dope.  How did you like that strain? How was it to grow? How was the smoke? Couldn't really find too many threads with this strain.


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Everything looks great!  I just got some Auto White Russian from dope.  How did you like that strain? How was it to grow? How was the smoke? Couldn't really find too many threads with this strain.



I hve grown Auto White Dwarf by Buddha...not sure if they are the same strain though... I love the White Dwarfs though..real good smoke...I hve 2 of them going in this grow right now...


----------



## Locked

Took my last RRF down last night and hung it in the closet today...looks like she shld yield well...lots of hvy buds...


Pre-chop>>>



post chop>>


----------



## Locked

Here is a pic of my Pakistan Ryder at 26 days old today...she is small but very bushy...



Not really sure what to expect from her....


----------



## 225smokestack

why is that one so tiny? haha


----------



## Cannabiscotti

i love this thread


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> why is that one so tiny? haha



From what I hve heard this strain is a pain in the butt to germ and it does not grow very tall at all....My experience with it so far wld say that both of those things are very true...


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> i love this thread



Lol.....thanks

It has been a fun grow... I hve learned a lot about dealing with temps and dealing with plants that are at various ages in the same tent...


----------



## Locked

Some pics of my last SR in my tent....


----------



## zipflip

:hubba:  :holysheep:  :48:


----------



## RiskyPack

That RRF looks just awesome. I can't wait to see in the next BPOTM contest. It's a really nice crop. How tall did she get?


----------



## Smot_poker

my pantaloons seem to be sticky...


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> :hubba:  :holysheep:  :48:



Thanks Zip...I will say that as far as the genetics go for SnowRyder and Russian Rocket Fuel they are both good quality autos that I wld grow again in a heart beat... Me and the wife just smoked a lil bud from the last RRF that came down and had been hanging and drying in the closet and man did it put us down for the count...two good hits from the bong and my wife told me her brain was melting....


----------



## Locked

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> That RRF looks just awesome. I can't wait to see in the next BPOTM contest. It's a really nice crop. How tall did she get?



Thanks Risky....I hve an extra special bud shot from her saved on my computer....

As for how tall she was...she was about 14 inches tall from the top of the pot...


----------



## Locked

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> my pantaloons seem to be sticky...



I hate it when that happens........................


----------



## Locked

I can't believe it is Labor Day already...wow summer flew by... 
Here is the status of all those still in the tent from this my 3rd grow...

SnowRyder 59 days old and it might be coming down tonight>>>>






Pakistan Ryder 35 days old>>>>>



My 2 White Dwarfs 49 days old>>>>


   and this shows just how sugar coated they are with goodness>>>


The White Dwarfs are not coming out very well this grow...I did an experiment with them to see how well they grow in a planter together and it seems to hve resulted in stunted growth...they hve no side branching at all to speak of...they are quite sugar coated though. I guess I hve my answer to the planters...no good..I will hve to find square pots in order to maximize space in the grow tent...


----------



## Locked

Man this one smells soooo good...Like diesel and fruit gum... 
Trichs were like 10% amber...got some good trim off of her and it went into a zip lock bag and in the freezer...got enough trim for a good bubble bag hash run...:hubba: 

Pics...........


----------



## swiftgt

whats up ham man, 
i have one more of those snow ryders left to come down,
by far one of the nicest scented auto ive tryed,
i liked it alot!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> whats up ham man,
> i have one more of those snow ryders left to come down,
> by far one of the nicest scented auto ive tryed,
> i liked it alot!



Yo Brother...how the hell are you? I hve not seen you around for awhile now....How did you like the smoke itself? I thought it was pretty dam good but the Russian Rocket Fuel is even better...


----------



## RiskyPack

I'm considering a short grow next time. I hope you will let me know which one of your strains will get your recommendation.


----------



## RiskyPack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah so their web site clearly says they will not replace the bad seeds...
> Here is what it says...
> "Orders being shipped outside of the UK:
> 
> DOPE-SEEDS.COM will only answer order inquiries via an order number and indicate that either an order has or has not been shipped. Once an order has been shipped overseas our responsibility for that order is over."
> 
> it's like a catch 22... they are sold as souvenirs and not to actually be planted and grown... I will be going back to Attitude from now on...



The next time you have bad seeds or hermies try to contact the seed producer instead of the retail store. They will probably be more understanding.


----------



## Locked

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I'm considering a short grow next time. I hope you will let me know which one of your strains will get your recommendation.



I wld recommend the Russian Rocket Fuel above all the others I hve grown. Really tasty smoke and it hits you hard...


----------



## Locked

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> The next time you have bad seeds or hermies try to contact the seed producer instead of the retail store. They will probably be more understanding.



Yeah I thought about that but the beans I had the most problems with so far hve been from Elite Genetics...and you can't contact them anymore because they got popped...contacting them wld be like emailing LEO...


----------



## uptosumpn

so your saying the russian rocket fuel smokes and yeilds better over the white dwarfs?


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> so your saying the russian rocket fuel smokes and yeilds better over the white dwarfs?



Yeah I never thought I wld say it but the yields were heavier and the buds were danker....  I am growing 2 White Dwarfs right now and they hve not really gotten very big...the one though has the most sugary crystal look too it that I hve ever seen...it looks like it saved all its resin and trich development up for these ity bitty buds it is making.. I will hve to get in there and take a proper pic so you guys can see what I am talking about...it's a tiny plant but it looks like it will knock whoever smokes it on his or her ***...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

As always lookin good HL.
I see Single Seed has Red Dwarf Regs now. Thinkin bout ordering a few of those next.
RRFs so far are looking good and lookin strong. Didnt know they would change so quickly. You check in the morning, then at night. You can really tell a huge difference.
My one in the smallest pot is going to be a short one. But since these seem to want to grow strait down first. Im wondering if just using a bunch of 2 liter bottles with the top cut off if you could fit more. That would give them a near a foot to go down. With a pot only 5 inches wide or so. I have a couple bottles. Going to use them for my last 2 beans in 10 days. Wait till the others are into flower.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> As always lookin good HL.
> I see Single Seed has Red Dwarf Regs now. Thinkin bout ordering a few of those next.
> RRFs so far are looking good and lookin strong. Didnt know they would change so quickly. You check in the morning, then at night. You can really tell a huge difference.
> My one in the smallest pot is going to be a short one. But since these seem to want to grow strait down first. Im wondering if just using a bunch of 2 liter bottles with the top cut off if you could fit more. That would give them a near a foot to go down. With a pot only 5 inches wide or so. I have a couple bottles. Going to use them for my last 2 beans in 10 days. Wait till the others are into flower.



Thanks Bro...Sounds like I may need to place an order with the single seed centre...  Glad to hear your RRF's are doing well...The 2 litter bottles sound like an interesting idea..you will hve to tape them up good to keep light from reaching the roots though...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

hey hamster i just went tru all 3 of ur grows GREAT JOB ur an inspiration to me THANKS


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hey hamster i just went tru all 3 of ur grows GREAT JOB ur an inspiration to me THANKS



Thanks for the super kind words and thanks for taking the time to checkout my grows...everything I hve learned I learned from the great people on this awesome site...


----------



## Locked

Okay it's been a cpl days time to show off what my girls hve been up to...
My pakistan Ryder is bushy as hell but barely flowering.....


And here is what happens when you grow super potent autos with not enough root space....you get Super Sugar Coated Goodnes...but on a small scale...
These are the frostiest girls I hve ever grown hands down..I just wish they were bigger...looks like all the thc and resin is concentrated onto the small lil buds....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Dang. Those are frosty HL. 
Might be a BPOTM entree or 2 there.


----------



## DLtoker

Amazing work.... Good to see the full potential of autoflowering strains.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dang. Those are frosty HL.
> Might be a BPOTM entree or 2 there.



Thanks Spear...I hve a feeling when I get to finally smoke that I might want to strap myself in right after I do...  Gonna be a hell of a ride...


----------



## Locked

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Amazing work.... Good to see the full potential of autoflowering strains.



Thanks DL...Autos get a bad rep a lot but they hve come a long way and are headed in the right direction...maybe if they start getting some acceptance some of the top notch breeders might step up and see what they can do with them...Imagine having top notch genetics at your fingertips in just 60-65 days from seed?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Imagine having top notch genetics at your fingertips in just 60-65 days from seed?



BOOO! You makin it sound like they arnt some top notch ones out already.
Just kidding around.
But I do think they are every bit as good as anything out there.


Though I am surprised a ripoff company like Nirvana hasnt been pumping them out. They want to try and steal what everyone does anyway, wonder why they have avoided auto dwarfs.


----------



## Trafic

Your Pakistani Rider looks exactly like my supposed "LR2 Fem" which, when put outside, became a male.

Look familiar?  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126778&d=1250117556

I wrote attitude and they said they would pass the info on to Joint Doctor, but that was the last I heard of it.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> BOOO! You makin it sound like they arnt some top notch ones out already.
> Just kidding around.
> But I do think they are every bit as good as anything out there.
> 
> 
> Though I am surprised a ripoff company like Nirvana hasnt been pumping them out. They want to try and steal what everyone does anyway, wonder why they have avoided auto dwarfs.



Easy now...sounds like you might start throwing stones at me any minute now...lol I agree they hve some top notch autos out there...just wish the breeders wld cross some more strains with the auto trait...and I hve wondered myself why Nirvana does not offer autos....


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> Your Pakistani Rider looks exactly like my supposed "LR2 Fem" which, when put outside, became a male.
> 
> Look familiar?  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126778&d=1250117556
> 
> I wrote attitude and they said they would pass the info on to Joint Doctor, but that was the last I heard of it.



Hey Trafic...it does look like they cld be siblings...sucks that it went male on you... I had a fem auto bean go male on me from Dope-seeds so it's not just attitudes gear...


----------



## Locked

Tired of looking back to see how old the remaining autos are:

2 White Dwarfs 39 days old as of 9-16
PR 25 days old...


----------



## uptosumpn

anyone know if lowlife came out with their new auto called; "The Purps" or if the joint doctor relesed his new one called; "Purple Ryder"??? Man I want either one of those to add to my stash and breed em'!...I heard the Purple Ryder comes in the mix pack from attitude, but u wouldn't knw which one it is! <stupid if u ask me!


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> anyone know if lowlife came out with their new auto called; "The Purps" or if the joint doctor relesed his new one called; "Purple Ryder"??? Man I want either one of those to add to my stash and breed em'!...I heard the Purple Ryder comes in the mix pack from attitude, but u wouldn't knw which one it is! <stupid if u ask me!



I looked over on icmag and someone said they got an email from joint doctor saying they had problems with breeding them but they wld hve them for sale by the end of the year...but someone also mentioned like you that it comes in the lowryder mix pack...so I don't know...if its in the mix pack then why not sell it?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

HL. How many days old before your RRFs started showing gender?
Got 2 at 17 days old now. And a couple at just under.
Should I start lookin yet?


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> HL. How many days old before your RRFs started showing gender?
> Got 2 at 17 days old now. And a couple at just under.
> Should I start lookin yet?



Yeah I believe it was 17-20 days...I think the boys showed first also...


----------



## uptosumpn

that's what I wondering?? why not just sell it 



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I looked over on icmag and someone said they got an email from joint doctor saying they had problems with breeding them but they wld hve them for sale by the end of the year...but someone also mentioned like you that it comes in the lowryder mix pack...so I don't know...if its in the mix pack then why not sell it?


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> that's what I wondering?? why not just sell it



I might hve to email Joint doctor and find out what the dealy is on those beans....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Having a bit of bad luck HL.
Im just so great of a grower. Im 0-5 in trying to get a male.
I have the baby thats 8 days thats my last hope at the moment.

Might have to hermie one lol. Make some femmed beans. Have 2 shots left, but I dont think I can get them up and running hoping there is a male before its too late to pollinate.


----------



## DLtoker

8 days.  Perfect.  It's not too late to start pissing the plant off.  Play with it's light schedule or put it outside and shock it with some cold.  If it's not happy, it will be male.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thanks DL. Im kinda debating doing that with that little one though. That one is going to be a monster auto. Its at 8 days and passed 2 at 15 days. lol


----------



## DLtoker

Good genetics for breeding possibly...  GL with getting what you need for killer buds!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Ham   are you still using MG soil with your autos?   and i know its prob in here but    do you use nutes?  ive got the whole FF line and didnt know when to start the flowering nutes...  if you have a sec drop me a PM...   

as always thanks in advance...


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Having a bit of bad luck HL.
> Im just so great of a grower. Im 0-5 in trying to get a male.
> I have the baby thats 8 days thats my last hope at the moment.
> 
> Might have to hermie one lol. Make some femmed beans. Have 2 shots left, but I dont think I can get them up and running hoping there is a male before its too late to pollinate.



That sure sounds like the worst luck Spear...all females...man I wish I had your problems.....

I say you rough up the remaining unknown and send it to life with a pair of teabags...

On the bright side 5 female RRF's is going to mean a lot of dank bud...:hubba:


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey Ham   are you still using MG soil with your autos?   and i know its prob in here but    do you use nutes?  ive got the whole FF line and didnt know when to start the flowering nutes...  if you have a sec drop me a PM...
> 
> as always thanks in advance...



I pm'd you Brother...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

How would you go about roughing it up HL? I dont want to do any harm. Only 8 days old.

But the others started to stink today. One of them pretty strong. Dont know why that is. Shes the most advanced, but she has smaller leaves than the others. Must be more of the diesel sided. Cause she just flat out stankin.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> How would you go about roughing it up HL? I dont want to do any harm. Only 8 days old.
> 
> But the others started to stink today. One of them pretty strong. Dont know why that is. Shes the most advanced, but she has smaller leaves than the others. Must be more of the diesel sided. Cause she just flat out stankin.



I wld first off mess with its light schedule and at the same time restrict the water intake....

As for the stinkin...you shld smell the Buddha White Dwarfs...oh my...dead skunk...


----------



## Locked

Pics from inside the tent as this grow winds down...

Pakistan Ryder........



White Dwarfs...heavy on the dwarf please 


Biggest lesson learned: Use deep pots....and stay away from places that pass off crappy auto beans...This Pakistan Ryder is making me think it is not an Auto at all or if it is it is some weird mutant auto...it has shown as female but there is no bud development...it's like it is waiting for the lights to go 12-12...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Man those white dwarfs look yummy!! That pakistan ryder is a nice looking indica. Weird how she doesn't want to flower. I'm sure somebody here knows what's up.


----------



## frankcos

hey hamster looking good man.What do you average dry off an average auto?


----------



## Locked

frankcos said:
			
		

> hey hamster looking good man.What do you average dry off an average auto?



I usually get at least an oz on the low end all the way up to 2+ oz's off the Russian Rocket Fuel I just grew...great smoke also


----------



## 225smokestack

Looking good Hamster!


----------



## uptosumpn

Hey Ham, Do You Know What The Genetics Of The White Dwarfs & Russian Rockt Fuel Are?


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Hey Ham, Do You Know What The Genetics Of The White Dwarfs & Russian Rockt Fuel Are?



Yeah the RRF is White Russian x New York city diesel x auto and the White Dwarfs are said to be Lr x WW but I can't find that info on any seedbank that sells them...just what people say they are...


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Looking good Hamster!



Thanks smokestack...I wish I had used deeper pots for the White Dwarfs though...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Man those white dwarfs look yummy!! That pakistan ryder is a nice looking indica. Weird how she doesn't want to flower. I'm sure somebody here knows what's up.



They also smell yummy Mental... Spear says he has heard of problems with the Pakistan ryder not auto flowering...I am gonna keep growing it and see what happens...


----------



## Locked

took some pics of the White Dwarfs up close...they look like sour patch kids right now...all coated with goodness...


----------



## uptosumpn

Thanks! damm...white russian x nycd+=RRF...! WOW! 

Oh, have you heard anything back from The Joint Doctor about the Purple Ryders? 



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah the RRF is White Russian x New York city diesel x auto and the White Dwarfs are said to be Lr x WW but I can't find that info on any seedbank that sells them...just what people say they are...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking at those white dwarf close-ups makes my tongue tingle . Very lovely pictures ham.


----------



## Trafic

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> They also smell yummy Mental... Spear says he has heard of problems with the Pakistan ryder not auto flowering...I am gonna keep growing it and see what happens...



I'm so sure that's the same plant I had.  Wouldn't flower till I put it outside at 40 days or so.

I don't know, maybe all this AK is making me paranoid.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah the RRF is White Russian x New York city diesel x auto and the White Dwarfs are said to be Lr x WW but I can't find that info on any seedbank that sells them...just what people say they are...



White Dwarfs are (Skunk#1/SuperSkunk x Ridu) x Northern Lights.
Why they stink so much worse than the others. Got that skunk in there.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> White Dwarfs are (Skunk#1/SuperSkunk x Ridu) x Northern Lights.
> Why they stink so much worse than the others. Got that skunk in there.



Ah....yes that wld make total sense because they are hands down the stinkiest plants I hve grown...smells like I am breeding skunks in the tent..very powerful odor...


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Thanks! damm...white russian x nycd+=RRF...! WOW!
> 
> Oh, have you heard anything back from The Joint Doctor about the Purple Ryders?



No...no reply...might email them again...


----------



## Locked

I just realized as I was going through my journal that my math is off on the White Dwarfs...they are 65 days old today....  I need to check the trichs pronto...they shld be ready to come down...I guess their small size threw me off....


----------



## loolagigi

looks good hamster. great job.  looks sticky


----------



## Locked

loolagigi said:
			
		

> looks good hamster. great job.  looks sticky


Thanks bro...I just took the dwarfs down...pics in a cpl minutes...


----------



## Locked

Well after finding out my math was way off on how old the dwarfs are I checked the trichs and they were plenty ready..like 30 % amber...I usually harvest around 10% amber..they are small because of the pot I grew them in...a planter that was on the shallow side...from now on deep pots for my kids...wet weight was 80.6 grams...will probably see 20 or so dry...

Pics of the candy....which i will quick dry a small nug and sample tonight...


----------



## stonedrone

Looks delicious.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

looks sticky yum-o


----------



## 420benny

Looks like fun in the hamster cage!!! Nice looking bud. She was ready to keep going, too. Still putting out new pistils. Don't forget a smoke report. Good job.


----------



## uptosumpn

Ohhhhhhhh.....! Thanks for the correction..:hubba: Hmm, wonder where the "white" comes-in??

So i guess there is no "true white auto" yet??



			
				SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> White Dwarfs are (Skunk#1/SuperSkunk x Ridu) x Northern Lights.
> Why they stink so much worse than the others. Got that skunk in there.


----------



## Trafic

I have a 3 gallon smart grow bag that I'm using for my next grow.  It's wider and shallower than a regular#3 bag.  I hope that it won't affect me as the roots are supposed to be able to grow into the bag.

That white dwarf looks awesome.


----------



## Locked

stonedrone said:
			
		

> Looks delicious.



Thanks stonedrone...it smells and tastes delicious as well...


----------



## Locked

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> looks sticky yum-o



Sure is TN...the Icky Sticky...which is the best kind...


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Looks like fun in the hamster cage!!! Nice looking bud. She was ready to keep going, too. Still putting out new pistils. Don't forget a smoke report. Good job.



Thanks Benny...yeah I messed up in counting the days on them...just realized yesterday that they were over 60 days... I think I hve done a smoke report at the end of my 2nd grow for these....Here is the basics...Very very stinky...smells like dead skunk...the smoke is potent and on the heavy indica couch lock side for sure...I hve been smoking my other strains and had forgotten how much more of a couch lock this smoke is...very good bedtime smoke...I slept like a baby last night...


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> I have a 3 gallon smart grow bag that I'm using for my next grow.  It's wider and shallower than a regular#3 bag.  I hope that it won't affect me as the roots are supposed to be able to grow into the bag.
> 
> That white dwarf looks awesome.



I don't know traffic...these were grown in a planter and the shallowness of it really affected the size and yield...
I will be going with deep pots from now on...


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhh.....! Thanks for the correction..:hubba: Hmm, wonder where the "white" comes-in??
> 
> So i guess there is no "true white auto" yet??



I am not sure bro...I will hve to look into it....Hopefully they will be coming out with a bunch of new auto strains soon...I wld love to see a pure Sat auto...something like LA Confidential or Barneys farm LSD in an auto form...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhh.....! Thanks for the correction..:hubba: Hmm, wonder where the "white" comes-in??
> 
> So i guess there is no "true white auto" yet??



White Dwarf is named due to the color I believe. Due to the Sugary Coatedness.
The Red Dwarf is (SkunkxRidu)x Skunk. It says it got that name due to the hairs. When you step back they look Red.

Im hoping a Blue, Purple, Orange, type one is next out of them lol.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> White Dwarf is named due to the color I believe. Due to the Sugary Coatedness.



You got that right Spear...These puppies get very frosty...I still hve to say that I like the RRF better because it is more of a *functional high*...where the WD is a cinder block feet high...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I was telling HIE today Hamster that I wish I could share this male RRF with yall.
Near 20 inches in 24 days. Stalk half inch thick. Mix this puppy with a White Dwarf and see what would happen lol.

Ive grown alot of skunks years ago. Still never any odor this terrible from a plant. And its from a male. I dont understand it lol.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I was telling HIE today Hamster that I wish I could share this male RRF with yall.
> Near 20 inches in 24 days. Stalk half inch thick. Mix this puppy with a White Dwarf and see what would happen lol.
> 
> Ive grown alot of skunks years ago. Still never any odor this terrible from a plant. And its from a male. I dont understand it lol.



Have you posted any pics yet Spear?? I gotta see your kids...20 inches in 24 days...damn


----------



## sundancer245

sorry to hear your bad luck with dope-seeds.com :**: esp since i am waiting on some autos from there myself   have a quick q for you, you mentioned going with deeper pots, what is the best size for autos? have been told that you need 3 gallons for flowering, is this big enough? thanks for any tips!


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> sorry to hear your bad luck with dope-seeds.com :**: esp since i am waiting on some autos from there myself   have a quick q for you, you mentioned going with deeper pots, what is the best size for autos? have been told that you need 3 gallons for flowering, is this big enough? thanks for any tips!



Overall dope seed is fine..I just had a problem with one strain pretty much...the Russian Rocket Fuel on there is the shiot...My favorite auto strain so far...as for pot size..the bigger the better..if you hve the room just go with huge pots..if you are space challenged then go with a deeper pot..3 gallon pots sound good...I hve used smaller then that and got great yields with the RRF and SnowRyder...


----------



## sundancer245

outstanding, we have plenty of room, have a 9x14 bedroom am setting up and in mi we can only grow 12 so dont see space as a prob, just figured that the bigger the pots the more soil it takes to fill them when its time to replace soil, so we didnt want to go any bigger than needed, this will be our first grow so we are just reading/researching every thing we can, so any advice on growing the auto's wil be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Locked

Autos are pretty easy...gve them 20 hours of light a day (18 if power consumption is a worry), I start them in Miracle Grow soil for seedlings which is very lightly nuted and then start feeding them bloom nutes once they start to flower...I start out with 1/4 strength and increase it a 1/4 each feeding till I am at full strength...I back off the nutes and flush if I see nute burn...


----------



## sundancer245

so you used MG soil, any particular one? have heard bad things about MG soil and have been told to use FFOF....


----------



## sundancer245

how often is it neccesary to change the soil, how many grows is it good for?


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> so you used MG soil, any particular one? have heard bad things about MG soil and have been told to use FFOF....



Yeah most people don't advise MG soil and I wld not advise using the regular MG soil either..this is a special MG they make called Miracle Grow seed starting mix...........

 it's like 3.50 at Lowes


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> how often is it neccesary to change the soil, how many grows is it good for?



I only use it once then throw it away at the end of the grow..never thought about reusing it...autos are done in 60-70 days so you don't need to change the soil.. I start out with this as it has nutrients in it for seedlings then like I said I add bloom nutes when they start flowering like week 3-4...


----------



## sundancer245

ok i have seen that soil and get alot of stuff at lowes so that will work, i have to drive about and hour to go get ffof for the reg soil and will do that. i was looking at 3gal pots at lowes same as the ones i see in your pics, but also considered 5gal buckets as they are cheaper but require more soil, any thoughts on that? if the bigger the better i could use the 5's, drill holes in the bottom for drain and put them on pans from walmart for .75 a piece or would this be a bad way to go....


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> ok i have seen that soil and get alot of stuff at lowes so that will work, i have to drive about and hour to go get ffof for the reg soil and will do that. i was looking at 3gal pots at lowes same as the ones i see in your pics, but also considered 5gal buckets as they are cheaper but require more soil, any thoughts on that? if the bigger the better i could use the 5's, drill holes in the bottom for drain and put them on pans from walmart for .75 a piece or would this be a bad way to go....



Yeah if I had the space that is what I wld do...get the buckets and drill drainage holes and put them in cheap tins from walmart...this MG soil is very gentle...If you checkout my current grow you will see that I was using organic MG soil and it was playing havoc with my seedlings...burning them up.. I transplanted to this soil and they are thriving now...


----------



## uptosumpn

I got that same soil to start off with and was reluctant on using it because of all the bad stuff I was hearing about MG soil...(was just gonna use the FFOF to start with) But now you haved confirmed to me that it is indeed very safe for the seedlings once they germate....quick ? ham, do  you add any perlite to it and what is the genetics of snowryder? thanks!~


----------



## sundancer245

looks great Ham and thanks alot thats what i'll do five gal buckets are cheap if not free  souds like you germ in cups of water? heard so many ways dont know which to go with lol   you start them in small cups i see when you put them in soil, do you go from there to a midsize pot or right to their full size...


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> I got that same soil to start off with and was reluctant on using it because of all the bad stuff I was hearing about MG soil...(was just gonna use the FFOF to start with) But now you haved confirmed to me that it is indeed very safe for the seedlings once they germate....quick ? ham, do  you add any perlite to it and what is the genetics of snowryder? thanks!~



I don't add anything to it...it is very light and fluffy and once you get it moist it kind of reminds me of Rapid Rooter plugs...very spongy which seems to be good for getting the seedlings to pop through the soil....SnowRyder is Lowryder x SnowWhite.....some sites say snow white is White Widow but I am not sure about that...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> looks great Ham and thanks alot thats what i'll do five gal buckets are cheap if not free  souds like you germ in cups of water? heard so many ways dont know which to go with lol   you start them in small cups i see when you put them in soil, do you go from there to a midsize pot or right to their full size...



I go from the blue cups to their final pots...As for germing I had a lot of troubles this current grow but I soaked the beans in water for 12 hours and then planted them in the MG soil mix and kept them moist..they popped in like a day and a half to 2 days...


----------



## sundancer245

awesome, that will save us $$$...how long do you let the autos go in the cups before transplanting to the full size pots? also have a q on soil, the bags are listed as dry qts, so say i need to fill  5 gal buckets which is 20qts can i figure that straight up or will i actually need more material for each container so they are full once wetted....


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> awesome, that will save us $$$...how long do you let the autos go in the cups before transplanting to the full size pots? also have a q on soil, the bags are listed as dry qts, so say i need to fill  5 gal buckets which is 20qts can i figure that straight up or will i actually need more material for each container so they are full once wetted....



I let the autos go in the blue cups till they are about 4 inches or so...I am not sure on the soil... I know it will compact a bit after being watered so you might want to grab a bag or two extra...i just fill the pots to the top then after it compacts from being watered I add more on top or wait till the soil dries out and add the extra soil to the bottom...


----------



## uptosumpn

So the compacted soil doesn't slow down growth? because I heard/read that compacted soil isnt good for young plants? Maybe spraying them with a spray bottle?? And/or covering the top soil with perlite or clay pebbles so the soil retains moisture better and does not compact the soil, which enables the roots to grow/spread to the top.... Oh, whats the genetics of snow white then?


----------



## sundancer245

cool cool, sounds like what i planned to buy will be just right...this will help me alot for figuring what i need to get started....thanks a ton!


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> So the compacted soil doesn't slow down growth? because I heard/read that compacted soil isnt good for young plants? Maybe spraying them with a spray bottle?? And/or covering the top soil with perlite or clay pebbles so the soil retains moisture better and does not compact the soil, which enables the roots to grow/spread to the top.... Oh, whats the genetics of snow white then?



No when this soil compacts it does not become real tight...it stays spongy which is why it is great for seedlings...it actually promotes root growth...

Not sure what the genetics of Snow White are...I looked and saw where someone said it that snow white is actually white widow..but I don't know if that is true...

Here is what Attitude says:"Snow White is one of the finest strains within the White´s family. The greasy pure Indica father gives Snow White a denser statue than its close relative, White Widow. This F1 hybrid is a big yielder with dense sticky buds covered in trichomes. Well suited for both hydro and soil growing systems. Its great smooth taste and a powerful indica buzz make this strain a nice Widow variation."


----------



## uptosumpn

{{{{{ Attitude says:"Snow White is one of the finest strains within the White´s family. The greasy pure Indica father gives Snow White a denser statue than its close relative, White Widow. This F1 hybrid is a big yielder with dense sticky buds covered in trichomes. Well suited for both hydro and soil growing systems. Its great smooth taste and a powerful indica buzz make this strain a nice Widow variation."}}}}

That's what I needed to hear! How much did you yield off of snowryder? and how was the taste/smoke?
and thanks for that info on the soil compacting stuff!!!


----------



## sundancer245

we are waiting on five auto ak-47, heard it is a good starter strain, easy to grow


----------



## frankcos

amazing looking buds hamster, looks lie you wet them and dropped em in a sack of sugar.Bet they are a sweet smoke.


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> we are waiting on five auto ak-47, heard it is a good starter strain, easy to grow



I hve not grown the ak-47 but hve heard great things about them...good yield and good smoke...


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> {{{{{ Attitude says:"Snow White is one of the finest strains within the White´s family. The greasy pure Indica father gives Snow White a denser statue than its close relative, White Widow. This F1 hybrid is a big yielder with dense sticky buds covered in trichomes. Well suited for both hydro and soil growing systems. Its great smooth taste and a powerful indica buzz make this strain a nice Widow variation."}}}}
> 
> That's what I needed to hear! How much did you yield off of snowryder? and how was the taste/smoke?
> and thanks for that info on the soil compacting stuff!!!



I believe the yield off the snowryders was just under 2 ounces dry on average..the RRF's averaged over 2...the smoke on the SnowRyder was real good too...middle of the road as far as effects...not to much couch lock and a nice cerebral high as well...it did not put me to bed like the White Dwarfs but it can be smoked before bed and you don't lie in bed awake for an hour or two either...


----------



## Locked

frankcos said:
			
		

> amazing looking buds hamster, looks lie you wet them and dropped em in a sack of sugar.Bet they are a sweet smoke.



Thanks frankcos...I just wish they had yielded more..but that's my fault for experimenting with the planters....


----------



## sundancer245

wow ham so you were able to net an avg. of aroud 2 o's a plant dry with your snowryder auto's??


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow ham so you were able to net an avg. of aroud 2 o's a plant dry with your snowryder auto's??



Yes...The RRF packed more bud on but the snowryders were not that far behind...1.5 ounces to a lil more then 2 dry... the RRF was consistently at better then 2 ounces per plant... then only one that did not hit the 2 ounce mark was the one that had the weird spider web/cotton looking thing happen to the main cola... I had to chop that and get rid of it...if not for that it wld hve been over 2 ounces dry as well...


----------



## sundancer245

wow :shocked: thats alot more than i thought could be netted from an auto based on what i have read...i was shooting very low on expectations for our first grow, being new, and from what id read on them for yield i thought wed be doin good if we could net maybe a 1/2 per plant dry, i am gonna run an hps so hopefully if i do things right we do ok :aok:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow :shocked: thats alot more than i thought could be netted from an auto based on what i have read...i was shooting very low on expectations for our first grow, being new, and from what id read on them for yield i thought wed be doin good if we could net maybe a 1/2 per plant dry, i am gonna run an hps so hopefully if i do things right we do ok :aok:



Good luck Bro...Big pots and lots of HID lighting are the key...and a good strain of course...

In the future I want to grow the RRF in hydro and see how much the yield increases....


----------



## sundancer245

thanks dude...just looking and learning at the moment...figure thats the thing to do then try to apply it to the best of my abilities


----------



## Cannabiscotti

speaking of hydro.... i was flippin through an old CC issue, and saw this bucket a guy made up. i think its a perfect concept for autos. 

he used a 5 gal bucket. took a lid from a rubbermade container, trimmed to fit and hot glued it into the 5 gal bucket, so as to divide it into two separate chambers. he then filled once side with all perilite and added only water to this side. on the other side, his soil mix. but in doing this he was able to double the amount of nutes he fed his plant, w/o any signs of nute burn. he had grown the strain before and it topped out around 1000 ppm, but he was feeding them 2000.
oh--and he cut a 4 inch square out of the piece of plastic glued in the bucket. after filling with medium he set a 4" rockwool cube in the middle of the bucket where the notch was and topped off the medium.


i want to try this idea adapted to a DWC on each side. one water, one ferts. should be great for autos seeing as it may be hard to determine the timing of when they flower to switch nutes. combined with the fast growth of DWC, with lights on 24/7 i wonder how much you could squeeze out of a plant....


----------



## stonedrone

Hamster you make us all want to grow autos...well all of the people in my head want to grow them anyway.


----------



## sundancer245

"The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing." Socrates 

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked

stonedrone said:
			
		

> Hamster you make us all want to grow autos...well all of the people in my head want to grow them anyway.



Thanks for the compliment stonedrone...oh and those voices are in your head to huh...................


----------



## Locked

Okay well I guess this grow is kinda done....that kinda makes me sad because it was loads of fun....I just weighed up the dry bud from the two itty bitty White Dwarfs and it was 18.4 grams dry... The yield sucks but that is my fault for using a shallow planter to grow them in...but I must say what it lacked in quantity it made up for in potency...The smoke off these is way stronger then my first grow with them...I hve yet to put this stuff in the vape for fear of going into a couch lock coma...I loaded a small bowl of this in my bong last week and there is still some left...me and the wife hve smoked the RRF and snowryder in the vape and then capped off the night with 1 small hit of this from the bong and that is followed by sleep in 5 to 10 minutes later...I swear I feel like I am melting into my bed and becoming part of the comforter...

The only plant I hve left from this grow is the Pakistan Ryder...and it does not even know it is an auto...it shld probably be done flowering by now but it has not even begun...I am going to put it in my attic for 12 hours of dark time everyday and see if it starts budding up....

So in summation what hve I learned from this grow??
Well first off is that Russian Rocket Fuel is one hell of an Auto strain followed closely by SnowRyder...also I learned that Short Stuff is a waste of time unless you hve a very small grow area like a PC grow box...also learned was that Pakistan Ryder is not a stable auto strain....it's a pain in the *** to germ and grow and then it rewards you with a slap in the face when it refuses to auto flower.... 

And the biggest thing learned that I can apply to my future auto grows is that if you want big autos with big yields then use deep big pots..... 

I might update this Journal when and if the Pakistan Ryder flowers....or I might just do a side journal...

I want to thank everyone for their support and I appreciate you guys popping in and seeing what has been going on...My seedlings in my current grow are getting bigger so I must focus my attention and energy to that grow...I hope you all will pop in on that one from time to time....


----------



## uptosumpn

cool beans bro..def. will check out any and all other GJ you do! Here is some GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks to this journal, RRF is on my future list of seeds to buy. I'd love to grow a batch of those ladies under my hps. Or maybe throw a couple where there's space among the bigger plants. The strain has shown that it's more than willing to grow big and potent buds. If the local seed bank doesn't have it, I'll probably end up ordering a few (or many) of them. 

Congrats ham on a job well done so far! I hope that Pakistan ryder exceeds your expectations in the end.


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> cool beans bro..def. will check out any and all other GJ you do! Here is some GREEN MOJO!!!



Thanks Bro....much appreciated...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Thanks to this journal, RRF is on my future list of seeds to buy. I'd love to grow a batch of those ladies under my hps. Or maybe throw a couple where there's space among the bigger plants. The strain has shown that it's more than willing to grow big and potent buds. If the local seed bank doesn't have it, I'll probably end up ordering a few (or many) of them.
> 
> Congrats ham on a job well done so far! I hope that Pakistan ryder exceeds your expectations in the end.



Thank you Mental....I know you will like the RRF's....


----------



## Locked

A pic of my Pakistan Ryder...nice and bushy with female hairs showing for weeks now but it will not auto flower....



I am going to start it on 12/12 light schedule today and see what happens in a week or two...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> A pic of my Pakistan Ryder...nice and bushy with female hairs showing for weeks now but it will not auto flower....View attachment 133510
> 
> 
> I am going to start it on 12/12 light schedule today and see what happens in a week or two...


 
that sir is a nice plant


----------



## Locked

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> that sir is a nice plant



Thanks Bro...she is real purty.... but will be a sexy lil beast if I can get her to flower.....


----------



## sundancer245

thats a trip that it wouldnt auto flower....i hope none of my ak-47 do that lol  hope it takes off for ya under 12/12 ....its a nice looking plant for sure..nice size :hubba:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thats a trip that it wouldnt auto flower....i hope none of my ak-47 do that lol  hope it takes off for ya under 12/12 ....its a nice looking plant for sure..nice size :hubba:



You shld be fine...this strain is known to hve problems..I don't think they stabilized it well enough...ak-47 is very stable from what I hve read...


----------



## Locked

Here is a pic of my last plant from this grow...she has been on 12/12 for 4 days now and I hve not noticed anything yet....

I had an interesting thought last night when I was high as hell from hitting the vape....   Since this plant does not conform to the laws of autos in that it will not flower automatically and it seems to not be on a shortened life span...what wld happen if i cloned this plant? The only trait I am really interested in is it's short stature...if I took say 6 clones from it and then vegged them for a cpl weeks then flowered them I cld keep this lil girl as a mini mother....anyone think it wld work?


----------



## uptosumpn

neva know till u try....i say go for it !


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> neva know till u try....i say go for it !



Yeah I am going to gve it a shot... I need practice cloning anyway....


----------



## sundancer245

how tall is she? looks like a couple feet...or is that just how it looks in the pic...2 ft is kinda tall for an auto isnt it?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Your stalky, bushy lady is doing awsome. Look's like a heavy yielder to me. I imagine a chunky main cola on her. She could start flowering any day now I'd bet. She looks like she's definately mature enough to start to want to reproduce. A room-full of those babies would be a sight to behold.. mmmhmm.
Oh and happy cloning . Always a joy to be with the plants whenever you can. I always love putting on some real relaxing, chill music, smoking a joint or a bong, and start taking some clippings!


----------



## chefboyrd420

maybe im off base here, but..... how did you get an auto strain to veg at all? if it veges its not an automatic flowering plant, right? I was under the impression you cant clone autos. Im waiting to finish my jacks cleaner grow n start a similiar ak bluryder n dieselryder under a 1000w so this is something that would be usefull to know for sure.


----------



## Locked

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> maybe im off base here, but..... how did you get an auto strain to veg at all? if it veges its not an automatic flowering plant, right? I was under the impression you cant clone autos. Im waiting to finish my jacks cleaner grow n start a similiar ak bluryder n dieselryder under a 1000w so this is something that would be usefull to know for sure.



All autos veg...just not for long and the time they do veg is not determined by you at all...3 weeks is the norm for autos vegging...by then they hve already showed sex and if female start producing buds...The thing is that this "Auto" pakistan ryder is not a true stable auto flowering plant...it vegged quickly and showed sex quickly like autos do...it stayed short like autos do...but it has not started flowering automatically...it also has not died...it is green and healthy...autos veg, flower, and die...so this plant is kinda like an evolutionary step between regular and auto strains...my question is...if it is not a true auto and it will live indefinitely then can it be cloned? The only value wld be that it stays short so you cld keep it as a mother and flower the clones you pull...it might come in handy to hve a small bushy mother plant...plus I need practice cloning....


----------



## mistisrising

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ...my question is...if it is not a true auto and it will live indefinitely then can it be cloned? The only value wld be that it stays short so you cld keep it as a mother and flower the clones you pull...it might come in handy to hve a small bushy mother plant...plus I need practice cloning....



I was thinking outdoor, if it'll start flowering early, then it would finish reasonably early. I can't imagine it flowering more than ten weeks with auto genes in it. Looks good though, I might top it if I was you, just to see what she does.


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I was thinking outdoor, if it'll start flowering early, then it would finish reasonably early. I can't imagine it flowering more than ten weeks with auto genes in it. Looks good though, I might top it if I was you, just to see what she does.



The P ryder is 69 days old today...it has been in 12/12 all week and i think I see some flower development and she has started to stretch...I am going to try and take some clones tonight I think...before it starts flowering heavily...I am not sure just how much auto she has in her...she is 19 inches right now and if she doubles in size during the flowering period well then to me that wld say it has little to no auto gene...all the autos I hve grown hve never gone through the stretch period...they just bud up and get fat...not sure about topping her...


----------



## mistisrising

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ...not sure about topping her...



Yeah, maybe not before you know how much she'll stretch. Better idea for a clone, if they live.


----------



## Locked

A pic of the P ryder...she seems to be stretching and looks like some flower development is starting... I want to take some clones tonight but i am tired...tough weekend...too much partying...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yup, kinda does look like she's starting the flowering phase. Maybe this particular pheno likes to veg for a while before flowering.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Clean out your InBox some HL. 

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:

   1. Hamster Lewis has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Clean out your InBox some HL.
> 
> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> 
> 1. Hamster Lewis has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.



Lol.......just did some house cleaning of my inbox...didn't realize it filled up again so quickly...


----------



## RiskyPack

Looks a bit like a Christmas three :-D


----------



## Locked

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Looks a bit like a Christmas three :-D



You are right Risky...she does kinda look like a small x-mas tree... Hopefully she will continue to flower and bud up and gve me icky sticky presents...


----------



## danaro12

hamster: im trying to decide my grow space and im wondering if i should go with one big huge pot like 12"x12"x12" for one auto and growing it big, or if i should go with 4 plants in 6"x6"x12"tall pots in the same space, whats your opinion? and what auto strain would you recommend for that opinion?
mind you this is gonna be with say 10 or so 23-42W CFLS, using cfls is my only option but im still unsure of the lumens/watts i need depending on what setup i go with...


----------



## Locked

danaro12 said:
			
		

> hamster: im trying to decide my grow space and im wondering if i should go with one big huge pot like 12"x12"x12" for one auto and growing it big, or if i should go with 4 plants in 6"x6"x12"tall pots in the same space, whats your opinion? and what auto strain would you recommend for that opinion?
> mind you this is gonna be with say 10 or so 23-42W CFLS, using cfls is my only option but im still unsure of the lumens/watts i need depending on what setup i go with...



Well just because you go with a super huge pot does not mean the auto will grow super huge...they hve their limitations...a bigger pot will help but when all is said and done they are autos and will not grow as big as a regular strain plant...What size grow area do you hve to work with? You want to shoot for 5000 lumens per square foot...knowing what I know now I wld go with 4 deep pots over one gigantic one if space is an issue...I am thinking of going with 3 liter soda bottles as pots next auto grow. As for an Auto strain recommendation I hve my favorites...Russian Rocket Fuel, SnowRyder, and Buddha White Dwarf are my top 3... if you don't hve a lot of space and you hve the cash I wld go with fem beans so that you don't hve to weed out the males...if you hve the space then go with regular auto beans...they are cheaper and you never know, you cld get 6 or 7 females from a 10 pack...I hve never grown them with cfl's but Mentalpatient has grown some sweet plants with nothing but cfl's so I know it can be done....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

The root ball of my over 2 foot tall male RRF was surprisingly small. Dont know about the females. But it was only about 4 inches wide x 5 inches deep. Didnt reach the bottom of the 8" pot I had it in.

I differ from HL a little bit on that Lumens thing.. 
Takes 5k HPS lumens psf to get the best out of it. CFL color temp 2700 bulbs put out 6 times the proper red spectrum. So you can do more with less on that level. Can use the 5500 for the Blue spec. The problem with CFLs is that Orange light is needed too. And thats the lacking point. Cause HPS is majority Orange lighting. CFLs dont hit it at all. 

10 CFLs is going to toss out an awful heat though. Im running 9-11 and it heats up more than you think.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> The root ball of my over 2 foot tall male RRF was surprisingly small. Dont know about the females. But it was only about 4 inches wide x 5 inches deep. Didnt reach the bottom of the 8" pot I had it in.
> 
> I differ from HL a little bit on that Lumens thing..
> Takes 5k HPS lumens psf to get the best out of it. CFL color temp 2700 bulbs put out 6 times the proper red spectrum. So you can do more with less on that level. Can use the 5500 for the Blue spec. The problem with CFLs is that Orange light is needed too. And thats the lacking point. Cause HPS is majority Orange lighting. CFLs dont hit it at all.
> 
> 10 CFLs is going to toss out an awful heat though. Im running 9-11 and it heats up more than you think.



Yeah I don't grow with cfl's so I really don't know that much about the lumens needed from them compared to hid lighting... I hve read that cfl's put out more heat then a comparable amount of hid lighting... I know cfl's really show their limitations when used to flower compared to an HPS light.
Mental did a great job with his cfl grow though.. both vegging and flowering...


----------



## Locked

Pics of the Pakistani Ryder...she is now flowering nicely...she has so many bud sites...I can't wait to see how this girl fills out...


----------



## uptosumpn

Damm Son That's Gonna Be A Very Interesting Looking Auto Fo Sho!!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't grow with cfl's so I really don't know that much about the lumens needed from them compared to hid lighting... I hve read that cfl's put out more heat then a comparable amount of hid lighting... I know cfl's really show their limitations when used to flower compared to an HPS light.
> Mental did a great job with his cfl grow though.. both vegging and flowering...



They put out alot more heat I think HL. Its not just heating the walkin closet. Its heating the room outside.  Been in the 40s-50s. Central Air vent shut off in that room cause the lights alone are keeping the room at around 70 lol. Its pretty crazy. never expected that much heat out of them.

Limitations in flowering is accredited to that lack of Orange feeding they are denied.  Though I dont seem to be seeing any of that with Autos yet. Maybe cause the Rudi gene in them is so durable. I dont know. 

Im going to try and get a couple snaps for you tonight or in the morning HL.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Shes looking beautiful ham. Oh and thanks for the compliment about the cfl's . 
And possibly to spearchucker...Cfl's put out a certain amount of heat, but if your room temps are steady at let's say... 24 degrees C those bulbs should just be warm.

Can't wait to see that paki ryder bloom out!


----------



## sundancer245

glad to see shes flowering for ya... :aok:


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

still looking good HampLew, finally that pakistani ryder flowering thats going to be 1 giant auto. SWIM has 1 auto Quicksilver from G-13 labs and lets just say its not so quick on growing or autoflowering.


----------



## J Cakes

*looking good there hamster looking good some GREEN MOJO for those beauties*


----------



## danaro12

(Well just because you go with a super huge pot does not mean the auto will grow super huge...they hve their limitations...a bigger pot will help but when all is said and done they are autos and will not grow as big as a regular strain plant...What size grow area do you hve to work with? You want to shoot for 5000 lumens per square foot...knowing what I know now I wld go with 4 deep pots over one gigantic one if space is an issue...I am thinking of going with 3 liter soda bottles as pots next auto grow. As for an Auto strain recommendation I hve my favorites...Russian Rocket Fuel, SnowRyder, and Buddha White Dwarf are my top 3... if you don't hve a lot of space and you hve the cash I wld go with fem beans so that you don't hve to weed out the males...if you hve the space then go with regular auto beans...they are cheaper and you never know, you cld get 6 or 7 females from a 10 pack...I hve never grown them with cfl's but Mentalpatient has grown some sweet plants with nothing but cfl's so I know it can be done....)

well i heard from some other forums that autos grow based on pot size and light, like someone said they grew an auto ak47 in a 4 gallon pot and got like 70g off it so i wasnt sure.  im trying to do a stealth box so the area is only 15"x15"x30"tall. but i found tall containers like a foot tall and 6"x6" top so i think 4 of those would fit nice. im thinking of scrogging since im using cfls i know they dont penetrate too well. im thinking my first grow could be for breeding seeds and then a continuous sea of green after that.


----------



## danaro12

(The root ball of my over 2 foot tall male RRF was surprisingly small. Dont know about the females. But it was only about 4 inches wide x 5 inches deep. Didnt reach the bottom of the 8" pot I had it in.

I differ from HL a little bit on that Lumens thing..
Takes 5k HPS lumens psf to get the best out of it. CFL color temp 2700 bulbs put out 6 times the proper red spectrum. So you can do more with less on that level. Can use the 5500 for the Blue spec. The problem with CFLs is that Orange light is needed too. And thats the lacking point. Cause HPS is majority Orange lighting. CFLs dont hit it at all.
10 CFLs is going to toss out an awful heat though. Im running 9-11 and it heats up more than you think.)

cfls are the only option because this is a stealth grow and the amount i have running in the box will be determined by the amount of plants at the time but thats all dependent on how many lumen i want per plant in a area 15"x15". 
cfls come in many different spectrum nowadays, 2700K, 3000K, 3500K, 4100K, 5000K, 5500K, 6500K. i could mix any number of these this is also why im going with a bunch of 13-42W cfls instead of one big envirolite cfl. i plan on putting really nice computer fan for intake with an even nicer computer fan for exhaust and its kept in a room at 76degrees constant. sufficient for only 1-4 autos with cfls?


----------



## danaro12

in case they dont catch ur eye because they dont have your name those last two posts were for 
HAMSTER and 
SPEARCHUCKER relatively

sry this local stuff gets me mad paranoid lol


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> They put out alot more heat I think HL. Its not just heating the walkin closet. Its heating the room outside.  Been in the 40s-50s. Central Air vent shut off in that room cause the lights alone are keeping the room at around 70 lol. Its pretty crazy. never expected that much heat out of them.
> 
> Limitations in flowering is accredited to that lack of Orange feeding they are denied.  Though I dont seem to be seeing any of that with Autos yet. Maybe cause the Rudi gene in them is so durable. I dont know.
> 
> Im going to try and get a couple snaps for you tonight or in the morning HL.



I wld love to see some pics of your girls Spear...I think this (auto) Paki is going to be worth all the trouble...it has quite a few bud sites going now I can't wait to see what kind of yield I will get from it...I wld not call it an auto though. I wish I had started her on 12/12 sooner...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Shes looking beautiful ham. Oh and thanks for the compliment about the cfl's .
> And possibly to spearchucker...Cfl's put out a certain amount of heat, but if your room temps are steady at let's say... 24 degrees C those bulbs should just be warm.
> 
> Can't wait to see that paki ryder bloom out!



She's a bloomin Mental....and yeah the one thing I like about fall and winter is the cool air to help keep those temps down....


----------



## Locked

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> still looking good HampLew, finally that pakistani ryder flowering thats going to be 1 giant auto. SWIM has 1 auto Quicksilver from G-13 labs and lets just say its not so quick on growing or autoflowering.



Thanks Dude....and yeah I hve heard that about those...I think it even says that in the description on some seedbank website....


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> glad to see shes flowering for ya... :aok:







			
				J Cakes said:
			
		

> *looking good there hamster looking good some GREEN MOJO for those beauties*



Thanks guys...Mojo is always welcome round here....


----------



## Locked

danaro12 said:
			
		

> well i heard from some other forums that autos grow based on pot size and light, like someone said they grew an auto ak47 in a 4 gallon pot and got like 70g off it so i wasnt sure.  im trying to do a stealth box so the area is only 15"x15"x30"tall. but i found tall containers like a foot tall and 6"x6" top so i think 4 of those would fit nice. im thinking of scrogging since im using cfls i know they dont penetrate too well. im thinking my first grow could be for breeding seeds and then a continuous sea of green after that.



Yes to a degree...but they still hve limitations based on their short life cycle...and AK-47 is known to be a heavy yielder... I think it might be *THE *heavy yielder when it comes to Autos...I think 4 pots is a good choice over one big one...It will be interesting to see if you can scrog with autos.. I hve never seen it done....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Going to finish watchin this show Crash HL. Then Ill take the snaps and get them on here quick as I can.
I woke up sick as could be thismorning for some reason and couldnt set it up. (probably the booze lol) but Im good nuff now to do it.


And Danaro. CFLs get alot hotter than you are expecting. You should set up 4 or 5 in a 15x15 spot and see what kind of heat it draws. 
Why not check out some 50w LED boards. Find them for around 80 or so on EBay. One of those and 2-3 2700 23w CFLs for penetrating red feeding. Your set. And very little heat.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Here is a couple crappy shots for you HL.
Cant really tell or make out much. Especially compared to in person.
Pic 1 is the 2 very different ones. Back one is only 30 days from seed.
Pic 2 is that back one. Branch staying close to the stem, then curling out.
Pic 3 is the other. The branches make a big U shape coming out from the stalk like White Russians do.
Pic 4 is another Double shot. Back one 30 days from seed, front 40 from seed.


----------



## danaro12

Yes to a degree...but they still hve limitations based on their short life cycle...and AK-47 is known to be a heavy yielder... I think it might be THE heavy yielder when it comes to Autos...I think 4 pots is a good choice over one big one...It will be interesting to see if you can scrog with autos.. I hve never seen it done....
__________________

well i said i would scrog because i heard cfls dont penetrate and they work better for scrogging cuz the canopy is level with them. 
i guess im never sure how many cfls to put though because i hear so many things like 5K per sq.ft, or 3K for vegging n 7K for flowering per plant, so im unsure of how many and i guess how many lumens i need  and how much heat it creates determines the whole grow lol
but let me ask i was reading a forum about growing in shot glasses with 5g yields and took it to heart and thought about it generally.  and said if i put 30 2"x2"x3"tall in a 15"x15"x20"tall i cud easily get 1g per plant if not more and that'd be worth it, but still the lumens question comes up. any ideas?


----------



## danaro12

SPEARCHUCK:And Danaro. CFLs get alot hotter than you are expecting. You should set up 4 or 5 in a 15x15 spot and see what kind of heat it draws.
Why not check out some 50w LED boards. Find them for around 80 or so on EBay. One of those and 2-3 2700 23w CFLs for penetrating red feeding. Your set. And very little heat.

i guess iv veered away from LEDs because any info i look up seems unstable so in my head i kinda put LEDs into the future till they develop a bit but if you the vet thinks its plausible then tell me more...like i just said to hamster my newest stoned idea came from a forum about growing in shot glasses with 5g yields and took it to heart and thought about it generally. and said if i put 30 2"x2"x3"tall in a 15"x15"x20"tall i cud easily get 1g per plant if not more and that'd be worth it, but still the lumens question comes up. any ideas?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thats why I like the mix Dan. You have the LED putting out nothing but pure feeding light. Then you add a couple 2700 color temp CFLs for penetrating red feeding like I said.
LEDs are perfect for small auto grows. And my next grow Im going to start doing the combo myself from now on.
For full size plants, its tough for LEDs. But your talking about small plants to which the leds can reach from top to bottom with ease.
Ill send a link of a person thats had many grows using the combo method so you can see how it does first hand.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Here is a couple crappy shots for you HL.
> Cant really tell or make out much. Especially compared to in person.
> Pic 1 is the 2 very different ones. Back one is only 30 days from seed.
> Pic 2 is that back one. Branch staying close to the stem, then curling out.
> Pic 3 is the other. The branches make a big U shape coming out from the stalk like White Russians do.
> Pic 4 is another Double shot. Back one 30 days from seed, front 40 from seed.
> 
> View attachment 135358
> View attachment 135359
> View attachment 135360
> View attachment 135361



They look pretty good...you can see the difference the 10 days makes in bud development. The 40 day ones main cola looks pretty dense...Hard to tell any major differences with those pics but I know I had two totally different phenos and can still tell them apart just from looking at and smoking the cured bud...I can't wait till you chop them and do a smoke report...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thanks HL. Wish they were clearer cause that front one really does look amazing. Covered with those long white hairs like you had. Pouring on crystals now.
Weird thing. The covering for the seeds Ive made. They were solid crystal covered before the rest of the plant started. Havent seen crystals really form on seed pods before. Especially first.
And a couple more differences in those 2 plants. The bud blades on the back plant you can tell are like pencil thick and long coming out, and really dark green, and is already a inch taller for being so much younger. The WR looking one is a little lighter green, wider bud blades. 
Even with different phenos I had in the past would all be atleast the same color. And this one is super dark with some purple branches up top.
Be chopping both right after halloween. Got another Ill show when chopped that will be cut on Halloween morning. Making 61 days. Not checking the trichs on that one. Just relying on time cause I want smoke for that holiday lol.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thanks HL. Wish they were clearer cause that front one really does look amazing. Covered with those long white hairs like you had. Pouring on crystals now.
> Weird thing. The covering for the seeds Ive made. They were solid crystal covered before the rest of the plant started. Havent seen crystals really form on seed pods before. Especially first.
> And a couple more differences in those 2 plants. The bud blades on the back plant you can tell are like pencil thick and long coming out, and really dark green, and is already a inch taller for being so much younger. The WR looking one is a little lighter green, wider bud blades.
> Even with different phenos I had in the past would all be atleast the same color. And this one is super dark with some purple branches up top.
> Be chopping both right after halloween. Got another Ill show when chopped that will be cut on Halloween morning. Making 61 days. Not checking the trichs on that one. Just relying on time cause I want smoke for that holiday lol.



Ah...nothing as sweet as smoking your own on the holidays...  I will try and take a pic of the dried buds from the different phenos...my two different ones had different color leaves and the buds on the last one where on the lighter side and the smoke from it was a lot more diesel tasting...and I cld see the long white hairs in the pic. I had forgotten how hairy the buds on this strain get...


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the Paki flowering...I hve been giving her Bloom nutes now...


----------



## Cannabiscotti

that thing looks like it may yeild pretty nicely. i was wondering if they could develope an auto strain that didn't flower for 6 weeks or so. some extra veg time, but still auto so you could run your lights 20 Hrs or so. i wonder how it would effect harvest....?


----------



## mistisrising

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> that thing looks like it may yeild pretty nicely. i was wondering if they could develope an auto strain that didn't flower for 6 weeks or so. some extra veg time, but still auto so you could run your lights 20 Hrs or so. i wonder how it would effect harvest....?



It's called "Quicksilver" but I forget the breeder... That thing looks like it'll be a nice christmas tree when done.


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> that thing looks like it may yeild pretty nicely. i was wondering if they could develope an auto strain that didn't flower for 6 weeks or so. some extra veg time, but still auto so you could run your lights 20 Hrs or so. i wonder how it would effect harvest....?



I can't in good faith call this Paki an auto...it did not auto flower at all...the only thing it did was stay on the smaller side and get hella bushy..which is why I cloned it...


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> It's called "Quicksilver" but I forget the breeder... That thing looks like it'll be a nice christmas tree when done.


It's by G13....here is the run down...(I hve one bean of this fem)

*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Runderalis, Indica / Sativa                             *Flowering :* Autoflowering           *Genetics :* Unknown                             *Flowering Time :* Medium           *Outdoor Harvest :* Not yet known                             *Height :* Medium           *THC Level : *Medium                             *Characteristics :* Autoflowering capabilities                                     Quicksilver is named for her autoflowering capabilities and her unreal tight glistening resin crystals that cover her well formed perfect buds, which are like a layer of pure silver. 
Quicksilver has great advantages for growing indoors and out due to her being auto-flowering, she will start to flower according to her age rather than the give light cycle.
Quicksilver normally begins flowering around 6 to 8 weeks.
Not to be confused, Quicksilver does not qualify as a dwarf cannabis strain, however she will never grow out of control!


----------



## ArtVandolay

I don't know why anyone with limited vertical space wouldn't be growing autos after looking at your GJ, Hamster von Budentstein Lewis.  Those are pretty plants and I hope mine turn out half as well.  Thanks


----------



## Locked

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I don't know why anyone with limited vertical space wouldn't be growing autos after looking at your GJ, Hamster von Budentstein Lewis.  Those are pretty plants and I hope mine turn out half as well.  Thanks



Thanks Art...Do you hve a GJ for the autos you are growing? Wld love to see what you hve been up to....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Heres a few more shots of the baby.
Just 20 days into flower. With 3 full weeks left to go.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Heres a few more shots of the baby.
> Just 20 days into flower. With 3 full weeks left to go.
> 
> View attachment 135957
> View attachment 135958
> View attachment 135959
> View attachment 135960



Very nice Spear...god those babies are hairy as hell....you are going to love the smoke...it's not Jack but it is pretty good as far as auto smoke goes...


----------



## ArtVandolay

Real nice, Spearchucker!


----------



## SmokinMom

Holy crap, beautiful pics hammy and SC!  I can almost smell them from my computer chair.  Definitely one to add to my wishlist should I ever get another opportunity to grow my own.  Thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thanks HL Art and SM.
Ill get some more up on how she does.
And put some up of the one thats going to be cut Halloween morning.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thanks HL Art and SM.
> Ill get some more up on how she does.
> And put some up of the one thats going to be cut Halloween morning.



Halloween is a coming Spear...can't wait to see your chop...unfortunately I won't be home till next Sunday... I miss my cats and my plants...luckily I hve my best friend looking after both...I know tell no one is the golden rule but sometimes rules are made to be bent...I trust this person with my life and obviously with my freedom.... Well gotta go...snuck on the inlaws computer with Firefox private browsing...posting via blackberry gets tiresome...


----------



## tcbud

You on vacation....cant stay away from MP....lol.  Have fun!


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> You on vacation....cant stay away from MP....lol.  Have fun!



Yeah I hve a sickness....  Thanks tc..been fun so far except the part of not having any dankness to smoke...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Here is a couple closeups from yesterday. Have to use these cause I cant take any snaps till morning.

Looking at those new pictures of Smokestacks. The one that should be done first really is heavily WR sided. 
Here is his newest post.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=565617&postcount=51

And here is a closeup of one of my RRFs. 



And heres a closeup of the Diesel sided RRF. 



Got seeds coming off both of these because they are so different. The Diesel sided one seems like a heavier resin producer. But the WR has a sweet odor compared to that fuel odor. WR one is due Halloween day to be plucked. I might actually give it a day or to more. And just snatch a bud for Halloween night to give a early smoke report. Diesel one will be 60days on August 10th.


----------



## SmokinMom

SC-  They look really nice.  I think you're doing an awesome, magnificient, wonderful job.  You rock my friend.    Much better then those Skins.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thank you SM. 
I am great aint I. 
And thats putting it mildly.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> SC- They look really nice. I think you're doing an awesome, magnificient, wonderful job. You rock my friend.  Much better then those Skins.



Hey you kids..you tryin to get this Gin Mill shut down with your sports talk? You don't see me mentioning how awesome my Yankees are do you? Oh crap I just did...................:rofl:   Keep that stuff to your private chats......


----------



## mistisrising

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Much better then those Skins.



Don't sweat the skins, we lost to oakland last week. Of course, I say this knowing we won.


----------



## 225smokestack

Any updated pics Hamster? Been a while. 

and o yeah, GO SAINTS! haha


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Any updated pics Hamster? Been a while.
> 
> and o yeah, GO SAINTS! haha



Hey smokestack....I am currently 2800 miles from home and my plants in AZ....no updates till I get home Sunday night...till then it seems my thread has become a sports thread....lol
Go Bronx Bombers.......


----------



## smokingjoe

Hampster just reading your posts regarding the male feminised beans.  I can vouch for Dutch Passion feminised beans, stressed the absolute bejesus out of some Mazar, inadvertently on a couple of occassions and there is not a ball or banana in sight.


----------



## Locked

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Hampster just reading your posts regarding the male feminised beans.  I can vouch for Dutch Passion feminised beans, stressed the absolute bejesus out of some Mazar, inadvertently on a couple of occassions and there is not a ball or banana in sight.



Good to know SJ....thanks


----------



## Locked

pics of the paki...flowering nicely but leaving for a week and her not getting nutes has led to some problems as the pics illustrate....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I got some snaps before I chopped down the rest to put up HL. Try in put them up tonight.
Totaled about 30-50 beans from the baby plant. Bout 1000 from the other lol.
They got 48 hours darkness before chopping. And looked, smelled, amazing.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I got some snaps before I chopped down the rest to put up HL. Try in put them up tonight.
> Totaled about 30-50 beans from the baby plant. Bout 1000 from the other lol.
> They got 48 hours darkness before chopping. And looked, smelled, amazing.



Sounds like a success Spear...post those pics up in this journal anytime you want...and Art that offer is still open to you as well...wld love to see how your autos are coming along...
Hey Spear...are you going to do an official smoke report?  I think some people wld be surprised at how well an auto-flowering plant can gve you the old Devastating high like some of the more well known regular genetic strains....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Heres some shots. Not very good and clear at all. Wasnt to bright, no sun.
Wish I had check the pics before choppin. I snapped them and cut.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Heres some shots. Not very good and clear at all. Wasnt to bright, no sun.
> Wish I had check the pics before choppin. I snapped them and cut.
> 
> View attachment 137628
> View attachment 137629
> View attachment 137630
> View attachment 137631
> View attachment 137632



Mmmm...I remember how hairy those buds got...very nice looking buds...and from what you hve told me the smoke is hella potent....


----------



## Locked

Well I took a clone from the Auto Pakiryder after it failed to autoflower and before I flipped it to 12/12....and low and behold it put down roots 







It has been transplanted and will get vegged a bit before being flipped to 12/12.....


This shld once and for all answer the question to whether this was an auto flowering plant...answer is no...the clone lived....:holysheep:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thats pretty crazy HL. Thought WOS would of done a better job than that developing. But clearly they just tossed 2 plants together to try and catch the Auto craze early.


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thats pretty crazy HL. Thought WOS would of done a better job than that developing. But clearly they just tossed 2 plants together to try and catch the Auto craze early.



Yeah it is strange...I am just wondering what I can do with her breeding wise? I wld not mind having a nice cross that shows sex quickly stays small and waits for you to flower it...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

What males do you have around handy HL?
Id cross her with something fruity if you have it. Cause Ive read where that smoke is very harsh to hit.


----------



## Locked

I hve no known males yet...the first cpl are now getting alternating nodes so I am sexing them now...one is a Bubblicious x Cali orange bud....that sounds yummy....


----------



## 225smokestack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bubblicious x Cali orange bud....



That sounds yummy! :hubba:


----------



## the chef

Thats mad crazy HL! When do the auto's really pack on the t-chromes?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Thats mad crazy HL! When do the auto's really pack on the t-chromes?



Depends a lot on the strain...The White Dwarfs get frosty a bit early..don't know about this wanna be auto paki though...never grew or smoked it before....


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> That sounds yummy! :hubba:



Yeah smokestack...that does sound pretty yummy....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

That auto paki sure is looking good. Is she doing ok nute-wise now? Congratulations on the finely rooted clone!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> That auto paki sure is looking good. Is she doing ok nute-wise now? Congratulations on the finely rooted clone!



Thanks Mental...Yeah I hve been giving her some bloom nutes...I was away for like 10 days and had my best bud come by and water twice that week...I didn't want to chance having him feed them...he is known to hve the opposite of a green thumb... I guess it wld be called the thumb of death...
She is rebounding now as are the others....


----------



## livinitup

hey hampster you have  some great looking plants there ,keep up the good work . love the paki .....anyway i have a question for ya... whats the best temperature to keep it for  young seeds ?? is is a steady 78 ok for them ?? thanks for any imput


----------



## 2Dog

looking awesome I can tell by the leaves they are getting close.


----------



## Locked

livinitup said:
			
		

> hey hampster you have  some great looking plants there ,keep up the good work . love the paki .....anyway i have a question for ya... whats the best temperature to keep it for  young seeds ?? is is a steady 78 ok for them ?? thanks for any imput



You are talking about seedlings right? Not seeds as in storage of seeds?

I shoot for 75f but to be honest during the day I hve no problems in the low 80's....with winter coming now I can get it down to 72-78 with no problem...


----------



## Locked

2Dog said:
			
		

> looking awesome I can tell by the leaves they are getting close.



Thanks 2dog....the paki is flowering hard now and 3 of the plants from my fall 2009 grow hve alternating nodes so I hve begun putting them in the "chamber of sex".... Which is a light proof cabinet I hve that I am using to sex them....


----------



## livinitup

thanks hampster i just poped three seeds the other day got the seeds 5days ago now and  diong well ..i  just wanted to know if the temp is bang on 78  max  82 would stress them out  pure micro box  @2by 2 by 2 ft with cfls the sqwash is loving it to lol


----------



## Locked

livinitup said:
			
		

> thanks hampster i just poped three seeds the other day got the seeds 5days ago now and  diong well ..i  just wanted to know if the temp is bang on 78  max  82 would stress them out  pure micro box  @2by 2 by 2 ft with cfls the sqwash is loving it to lol



I don't see 82 stressing anything out...high 80's low 90's is when I wld start getting concerned...shoot for 75 or so but don't get crazy just because the temps push into the low 80's....during the summer I had temps at 100 for a brief period before I got my cool tube.... The plants did fine though...Marijuana is a resilient plant....


----------



## livinitup

thanks hamster at day 5 from getiing the seeds.there out of the shells  yesterday and sucking up the light damn they grow fast lol


----------



## Locked

livinitup said:
			
		

> thanks hamster at day 5 from getiing the seeds.there out of the shells  yesterday and sucking up the light damn they grow fast lol



You shld start a Grow Journal...not only does it let everyone follow along it is also a valuable tool for logging in everything you do so that you can look back on it and learn from any mistakes you made and also what worked well...It also helps you keep your dates straight....


----------



## 2Dog

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks 2dog....the paki is flowering hard now and 3 of the plants from my fall 2009 grow hve alternating nodes so I hve begun putting them in the "chamber of sex".... Which is a light proof cabinet I hve that I am using to sex them....


 

men...lol horny little buggers..sounds kinky. a sealed black party room...may your plants be fertile.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

2Dog said:
			
		

> men...lol horny little buggers..sounds kinky. a sealed black party room...may your plants be fertile.:hubba:



lol....  I am hoping it becomes an all lady party room....now how is that for kinky??:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog

lol girl on girl...nice.


----------



## sundancer245

how tall is your "auto" paki? she looks to be well over 2ft...my biggest ak is almost 16" now and has almost six weeks left to go so im hoping for a big plant....thats way cool that  your clone took off...did you ever get an auto to germ for your DWC bucket?  lots of green mojo for you and your ladies:hubba:


----------



## Locked

I had to put the dwc on hold because I was leaving for 10 days and I didn't want my friend to hve to mess with it....and yeah that paki is like 2 feet now...hope the smoke is good now that I hve a clone off her going....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Some pics of the Paki flowering...I hve been giving her Bloom nutes now...


    a perfect christmas tree  doggy dawg


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> a perfect christmas tree  doggy dawg



Hey Dr.   Nice to see you back on the boards....yes she is a perfect lil christmas tree...and the presents grow right on the tree.....


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the Paki...she came back nice after getting some Nutes....


----------



## mikeybtoken

Hey Hamster
I just have to say THANKS MAN.....I REALLY WISH THAT I COULD SEND YOU SEVERAL BIG BONGLOADS AND A TWELVE PACK OF SOME REALLY GOOD MICRO BEERS. 
Dude I have been reading your grow journals for months now and I still pick up something new everytime that I get a chance to really go through them. Again I just have to say thanks for sharring them with us. I can't wait to try some autos. 
Back to your archives.
Peace Mike

PS REALLY NICE PLANT THAT YOU GOT THERE.....IT DARN NEAR LOOKS LIKE ONE GIANT BUD.....SWEET!!!


----------



## Locked

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster
> I just have to say THANKS MAN.....I REALLY WISH THAT I COULD SEND YOU SEVERAL BIG BONGLOADS AND A TWELVE PACK OF SOME REALLY GOOD MICRO BEERS.
> Dude I have been reading your grow journals for months now and I still pick up something new everytime that I get a chance to really go through them. Again I just have to say thanks for sharring them with us. I can't wait to try some autos.
> Back to your archives.
> Peace Mike
> 
> PS REALLY NICE PLANT THAT YOU GOT THERE.....IT DARN NEAR LOOKS LIKE ONE GIANT BUD.....SWEET!!!



Thanks for the super kind words mikey....that's one of the biggest reasons for keeping a Journal...it lets you look back and see what you did right and wrong and learn from it....autos are just loads of fun....


----------



## Locked

I am so glad I did not gve up on this Paki way back when...it is flowering nicely and getting sugar coated with goodness....and the best part is I hve a clone from it doing great as well...might hve to clone the clone in a cpl more weeks and keep this strain alive....

Some pics... I held one back for BPOTM though...


----------



## livinitup

hey hampster that thing is looking great ..how long till she is finished ??


----------



## Locked

livinitup said:
			
		

> hey hampster that thing is looking great ..how long till she is finished ??



Lol....i hve no idea....  This thing is doing it's thang on it's own time...  All I can do is feed and water it and check the trichs with my Microscope....from the looks of it 4-5 weeks or so....I am in no hurry since i almost threw her out back when she wld not flower....


----------



## 225smokestack

Looking real good man!


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Looking real good man!



Thanks smokestack...


----------



## fruity86

shes comeing on now real nice happy growing


----------



## zipflip

autos must be ur cup o tea huh hamster?  i dont recall ya doin any reg strains unless im missin a new journal sumwhere...?  
  they look good ham :aok:  
  take er easy  :48:


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> autos must be ur cup o tea huh hamster?  i dont recall ya doin any reg strains unless im missin a new journal sumwhere...?
> they look good ham :aok:
> take er easy  :48:



My current grow is Auto free....for now...lol.  Its the first grow in my signature...Fall 2009


----------



## Locked

Paki is doing great and the clone of it is rocking and rolling now..it like doubled in size in two days...will put pics up tomorrow....


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the Paki....The buds look like candy...


----------



## the chef

Wow hammie your a shoe in fer bpotm! Glad you didn't give up either she looks sweet!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Wow hammie your a shoe in fer bpotm! Glad you didn't give up either she looks sweet!



Thanks chef but we all know Purple buds usually rule for bpotm... and these are not purple...

I am sooooo glad I did not gve up on her...I am also very glad I grabbed a clone...


----------



## Reppin857

Plants are lookin nice Hamster keep it up!


----------



## zipflip

u sure got way wit them autos, ham.  :aok:  
  Diggin the paki for sure .


----------



## Locked

Reppin857 said:
			
		

> Plants are lookin nice Hamster keep it up!



Thanks Bro....


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> u sure got way wit them autos, ham.  :aok:
> Diggin the paki for sure .



Thanks zip...although I can't really call this paki an auto...but it still has some of the auto features just not the most important one... but she's a beauty none the less...


----------



## legalize_freedom

beautiful midget Ham!  I know midget is politically incorrect lol but they are so cute!


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> beautiful midget Ham!  I know midget is politically incorrect lol but they are so cute!



Thanks lf....politically incorrect is the preferred way to be in this thread.... Everyone who pops in shld feel free to speak their mind.


----------



## mojavemama

I don't think midget is politically incorrect when it is not used in reference to a human being. 

I love visiting your grow journals. I drool so much!


----------



## Locked

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I don't think midget is politically incorrect when it is not used in reference to a human being.
> 
> I love visiting your grow journals. I drool so much!



Thanks for the kind words...I am glad they get you salivating...


----------



## Locked

Just a cpl bud porn shots from the Paki...


----------



## ElJefe1971

tasty tasty . . . hows the smoke on that paki?


----------



## Locked

ElJefe1971 said:
			
		

> tasty tasty . . . hows the smoke on that paki?



This is my first time with it...I hve not sampled the product yet....been trying to be a good boy but a sample will be in order in another week or so...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

That paki is sure looking heavy. I had a feeling she'd produce .


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> That paki is sure looking heavy. I had a feeling she'd produce .



Thanks Mental...I think the smoke is gone be real nice too...like some real down and dirty dankage....i will probably cough up a lung even with the vape....


----------



## Locked

Some bud shots of the Paki...


----------



## the chef

Jeebus how close are ya HL? She's a little monster bud!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Jeebus how close are ya HL? She's a little monster bud!



52 days of 12/12 chef...I think 2 more weeks...maybe 1 and a half at the earliest...what's awesome is watching this girl work her magic and knowing I hve a clone of her vegging in my veg tent....then I can do it all over again...


----------



## Drone69

Just finished reading the entire thread and all I can say is outstanding. Been thinking of trying some autos for a while now and now I`ve got a 600w hps I think I`ll take the plunge.


----------



## Locked

Drone69 said:
			
		

> Just finished reading the entire thread and all I can say is outstanding. Been thinking of trying some autos for a while now and now I`ve got a 600w hps I think I`ll take the plunge.



Glad you found this thread helpful...as you can tell I love growing autos. I find them to be a lot of fun and a lot less work then regular strains...a good choice for the beginner or the more experienced grower who might be tight on grow space...

If you like hvy indica type smoke I wld recommend White Dwarf by Buddha. If it's more of an middle of the road type you are looking for then maybe Russian Rocket Fuel or SnowRyder...good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Locked

Just some Paki bud shots....not sure if it will make it through the weekend...still waiting for a bit more amber...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ham    That Paki looks incredible compared to many ive seen...  some ive seen were only 6" tall...  Great Auto as always Ham....


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ham    That Paki looks incredible compared to many ive seen...  some ive seen were only 6" tall...  Great Auto as always Ham....



Thanks JAAM...but the secret is that this is no "true" auto...it stayed on the smaller side but never auto flowered...I think that helped in it getting so big....


----------



## lordhighlama

yum yum... that looks amazing hamster.  Haven't been into your journal in a while but I must say that these are making my mouth water.  Man I really wish I could go smoke a bowl rite now. lol


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> yum yum... that looks amazing hamster.  Haven't been into your journal in a while but I must say that these are making my mouth water.  Man I really wish I could go smoke a bowl rite now. lol



Thanks Bro....yeah she started out life as a supposed auto but that turned out to be untrue....she makes my mouth water as well...especially after smelling her frosty buds...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thats a pretty plant HL. Cant believe that resin production. 

Planted a couple beans yesterday. They lasted bout 3 hours then one of the kids came home and said, "All done with classes, Im here till Mid Jan."  Which Im happy about, but had to dig up my beans and pack stuff real fast.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Awsome pics ham, very delicious indeed! How long has she been in flower so far?


----------



## monkeybusiness

Wow, those buds look amazing. Gonna look even better after they're trimmed. Nice Job!


----------



## Locked

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thats a pretty plant HL. Cant believe that resin production.
> 
> Planted a couple beans yesterday. They lasted bout 3 hours then one of the kids came home and said, "All done with classes, Im here till Mid Jan."  Which Im happy about, but had to dig up my beans and pack stuff real fast.



Thanks Spear...yeah she is coated in resin...that sucks that your grow got interrupted...but it's nice to hve family home for the holidays...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Awsome pics ham, very delicious indeed! How long has she been in flower so far?



Hey Mental....thanks. She has been flowering for 60 days today 12-06...so it will be 9 weeks on Wednesday...I might chop her tonight...still waiting on a bit more amber...


----------



## Locked

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Wow, those buds look amazing. Gonna look even better after they're trimmed. Nice Job!



Thanks mb...I can't wait to get to the trimming part...


----------



## Icecalibur

Wow Hamster Lewis..a truly amazing thread !

I only just got through it all now, took me a few days but was worth it 

Thanks for sharing and it's def given me 2 more autos that i would like to try out.


----------



## Locked

Icecalibur said:
			
		

> Wow Hamster Lewis..a truly amazing thread !
> 
> I only just got through it all now, took me a few days but was worth it
> 
> Thanks for sharing and it's def given me 2 more autos that i would like to try out.



Hey Ice....thanks for the very kind words...this was probably my favorite grow...although my current one might just rival it for me...  Glad you enjoyed it...


----------

